# Taiwanese father taught daughter,7 to perform oral sex



## Tuan (Jul 13, 2010)

> *A Year One pupil was caught performing oral sex on a male classmate  at a primary school in Taiwan.*
> 
> She also told a teacher that she had learnt the 'skill' from her odd-job  worker father.
> 
> ...





the dad is gonna go to hell


----------



## Thunder (Jul 13, 2010)

Two words: Fucked up.


----------



## Spirit (Jul 13, 2010)

> NT$10 (RM1)



lol? 

So, today NT$10 = RM 1
and RM3.22 = US$ 1

tukar duit plis?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Pervert Bastard.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 13, 2010)

What... the.. FUCK?! Castrate the father, never let him breed again, and get that child as FAR AWAY from him as possible (mother should prolly get away from him too)


----------



## Momoka (Jul 13, 2010)

The pedo-dad.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2010)

Reminds me of the Clarissa webcomics... for those of you who know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 13, 2010)

WTF talk about gross.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 13, 2010)

Dad is a bastard but the mother shouldn't be held responsible if she had no knowledge of what was happening.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy Fuck!! A one dollar blowjob?


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Reminds me of the Clarissa webcomics... for those of you who know what I'm talking about.



More info please 



> She also told a teacher that she had learnt the 'skill' from her odd-job worker father.



"odd-job worker father"? Does this mean he's giving blowjobs for money too?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 14, 2010)

10 years from now?

Girl 1:  I'm so hardcore.  I lost my virginity when I was 14!
Girl 2:  So?  I lost my virginity when I was 12!
Girl 3:  ...  I was giving blowjobs when I was 7!


----------



## Divi (Jul 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Reminds me of the Clarissa webcomics... for those of you who know what I'm talking about.



Fffffuuuuu, that comic scares me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]owlP67nWlaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 10 years from now?
> 
> Girl 1:  I'm so hardcore.  I lost my virginity when I was 14!
> Girl 2:  So?  I lost my virginity when I was 12!
> Girl 3:  ...  I was giving blowjobs when I was 7!



this made me laugh 
is that wrong?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> this made me laugh
> is that wrong?



Yes


----------



## Soca (Jul 14, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Yes



dammit it was so funny tho 
oh well


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2010)

That sonofabitch!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

What the hell man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Poor little girl :c

I hope the father pays for it!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2010)

+1**


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 14, 2010)

Well who's dad hasn't?
I mean wait, this isn't right? 

But seriously death.  Now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Subarashii said:


> Well who's dad hasn't?
> I mean wait, this isn't right?
> 
> But seriously death.  Now.


Hasn't what, exactly!

Somethings wrong if your dad has done this :amazed


----------



## Psycho (Jul 14, 2010)

> The girl did not know anything about sex and *had done it on the classmate for fun*.



in 11 years i'll be looking for this girl


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

lol @ the Clarissa comics. I'm sorry if this is supposed to be all sad and shit but god damn it made me laugh





But now I feel bad because the rest are depressing.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2010)

That's not funny.


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

Havoc said:


> That's not funny.



Fuck you, yes it was.

Bitch.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> lol @ the Clarissa comics. I'm sorry if this is supposed to be all sad and shit but god damn it made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd
but you know, thats sad


----------



## Spirit (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> Fuck you, yes it was.
> 
> Bitch.



Sorry. Can't see the funny either.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> Fuck you, yes it was.
> 
> Bitch.


No, it wasn't.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 14, 2010)

How horrible. Not like this is nothing we haven't heard before, but it's still horrible.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> lol @ the Clarissa comics. I'm sorry if this is supposed to be all sad and shit but god damn it made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am i a bad person for laughing?


----------



## Altron (Jul 14, 2010)

what a sick bastard, why are some people allowed to breed when obviously they do not have the mental capacity to do so?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 14, 2010)

In retrospect, it could've been worse than a bj.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 14, 2010)

Your talking about a a south eastern Asian country. Pedos go there all the time to get some tail.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Tsukune Aono said:


> In retrospect, it could've been worse than a bj.



True. Good thing this was stopped before the father got more "ideas".


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> Oh lawd
> but you know, thats sad



Yeah the other ones were very sad. 

Hopefully no one read them all. :amazed



Altron said:


> what a sick bastard, why are some people allowed to breed when obviously they do not have the mental capacity to do so?



Well, he probably didn't molest his daughter before he had a daughter, so no one would have known he molested his daughter because he hadn't done so yet.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 14, 2010)

Tuan said:


> the dad is gonna go to hell


As disturbing as this topic is, the picture in your sig definitely doesn't help any.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

Tuan said:


> the dad is gonna go to hell



is that the girl in ur sig?


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 14, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> is that the girl in ur sig?



Since when do 7 year olds have boobs?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> Well, he probably didn't molest his daughter before he had a daughter, so no one would have known he molested his daughter because he hadn't done so yet.



Doesn't mean it couldn't have been detected that he was a little fucked up in the head. I'm still seeing my "neuter everyone, then reverse it once it's been proven they are fit to be a parent by therapists and have taken parenting classes and passed with an A"


----------



## Elias (Jul 14, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Holy Fuck!! A one dollar blowjob?



every one of your replies.

every one.

fucking gold.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone commented on how lucky that dude was?
the 7 yr old kid.


anyways 
dad needs to go to jail & burn in hell ect.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

T-Pein aren't you a woman? Shouldn't you be in the kitchen as well as giving bjs? This girl has you beat and she's only 7. GET TO IT! 

Seriously though, I've already said father needs to go to jail (prolly for life) or at least awhile and get some therapy and the daughter and mother (assuming she isn't doing anything wrong) need to be taken away from him forever.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh boy, he's gonna get his when he's in prison!


----------



## gtw1983 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sick and wrong 

And I find it slightly Gay that the father was instructing his daughter on how to perform good oral sex on men.Perhaps he has some experience himself?


----------



## Federer (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, we know one thing. 

Her future boyfriend is one lucky guy, he will get a blowjob from a pro. 

Unless she's traumatised or becomes a lesbian.


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 14, 2010)

> Her father is being investigated *for breaching sexual freedom*


WTF does that mean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

At least she was having fun, I suppose. I'm sure she'll never do it again.


----------



## Masa (Jul 14, 2010)

The dad must have a really small penis to fit in the mouth of a 7 year old.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Masa said:


> The dad must have a really small penis to fit in the mouth of a 7 year old.  Just sayin'...



well DUH he's Asian  (oh stereotypes, how lolz you are)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

To be fair, asian guys all have small dicks. It's common knowledge.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 14, 2010)

What.
the.
fuck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

what do u mean he's gonna get it in jail?  it's chinese jail, not american jail.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought we just legalized child rape?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I thought we just legalized child rape?


Taiwan is a 3rd world culture, they are behind the curve.

I know I'm glad to have the freedom to molest children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> what do u mean he's gonna get it in jail? it's chinese jail, not american jail.


 Doesn't that mean he's just going to get shot?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2010)

well, taiwan, not exactly china.

On another note. dude should just leave the country, westerners will stop caring about his crime, as gooba noted.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 14, 2010)

Jesus, every day something more fucked up in the news.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 14, 2010)

man i hope the father never gets to see his daughter again... sick people out there


----------



## Beelzejow (Jul 14, 2010)

_Undoubtedly, the kind father was just looking out for her daughter, by teaching her the fundamental basics of life.

Set this man free._


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Doesn't mean it couldn't have been detected that he was a little fucked up in the head. I'm still seeing my "neuter everyone, then reverse it once it's been proven they are fit to be a parent by therapists and have taken parenting classes and passed with an A"



You're right, every pedo gives off obvious signs that a psychologist would notice in a second.

Oh wait...


----------



## peachandbetty (Jul 14, 2010)

The sad thing is, there are so many cases of thos happening like right now. As I'm typing.

I hope his anus gets torn open in prison.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 14, 2010)

The father is just...I don't even have the words to describe him.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

arara...

What right does any man have to deflower someone's daughter before they do 

So she gave her dad a blow-job. she seems to like doing it. you guys are such white knights. you do realize that young children are HIGHLY sexual right? they fantasize about sexual behavior ALL THE TIME. Usually they just don't know how to act apon it, so they come up with little fetishes, like urinating frequently to stimulate their genetalia.


Obviously the dad was perverted (and let's be real... who isn't?) and slipped up and got caught by his daughter fapping. she probably looked at porn for the first time (I Was about... six or seven the first time I saw it) and INSTANTLY got hooked. I popped a stiffy, and didn't know what to do with mine till I was about... 12? yet even before that I seeked out more pornography.

The girl probably WANTED to learn more about it, and If her dad was handsome and she saw his boner, she would have INSTANTLY been attracted to him. He just taught her how to cope with that libido.

Now I will say this, he should have waited. at least until she was a teenager. nothing wrong with a little wincest, but 1damnit, both parties should be perfectly eager to share their feelings physically.
she did know what she was doing, but she didn't know all of the consequences. 

14 would have been perfect


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

So wait, her father sucked his own dick to show her how it's done?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> well, taiwan, not exactly china.
> 
> On another note. dude should just leave the country, westerners will stop caring about his crime, as gooba noted.


 I think they only support child rape if the person is a famous director, actor, or entertainer.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So wait, her father sucked his own dick to show her how it's done?



Nah, he taught her how to, how every guy teaches a girl.
hands on experience... or maybe this is lips on experience...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Nah, he taught her how to, how every guy teaches a girl.
> hands on experience... or maybe this is lips on experience...



So he grabbed the back of her hand and jerked it on his schlong like someone trying to keep a fire hydrant from bursting at the top?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So he grabbed the back of her hand and jerked it on his schlong like someone trying to keep a fire hydrant from bursting at the top?



Fine... I shall teach you how to teach others to give oral sex.

1. tell them to say "ahhh!!"

2. Tell them put it all the way in side of their mouth, right after licking their lips and using them to cover their teeth.

3. Now tell them to bob their heads rhythmically, occasionally taking it out of their mouths to lick.

4. ???

5. Profit.

So cash


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Fine... I shall teach you how to teach others to give oral sex.
> 
> 1. tell them to say "ahhh!!"
> 
> ...






Nice tutorial brah


----------



## Chou (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> so they come up with little fetishes, like urinating frequently to stimulate their genetalia.



Wow you messed have been a fucked up little kid.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 14, 2010)

.................

You know I could go for one of those "cute animal" news clips about now .

SERIOUSLY .


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, off the Poland he goes 



			
				Psycho said:
			
		

> in 11 years i'll be looking for this girl



_Couldn't get it from an actual adult woman?_


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Chou said:


> You're right, every pedo gives off obvious signs that a psychologist would notice in a second.
> 
> Oh wait...



Lol, I never said he would be detected as a pedo, just that there's likely to be something wrong with him. It's not like it'd be "one therapy session and that'd tell for sure" either. It'd be many. And lolz you got banned



dark messiah verdandi said:


> arara...
> 
> What right does any man have to deflower someone's daughter before they do
> 
> ...



You're a DUMB mother fucker... NO CHILDREN ARE SEXUALLY ACTIVE!!! CURIOUS? YES! SEXUAL URGES? NO!!! DUMBASSS

FFS, go get castrated, you're clearly a pedo and clearly your parents fucking failed at raising you. Don't breed, we have enough fail in the world, we don't need more.

And i*c*st is NEVER ok.. god damn.. ffs go die.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> Well, off the Poland he goes
> 
> 
> 
> _Couldn't get it from an actual adult woman?_



She will be an adult in 11 years. Unless she doesn't age...


----------



## tsunamileif (Jul 14, 2010)

That man is despicable...


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> She will be an adult in 11 years. Unless she doesn't age...



He's having sexual fantasies about a 7 year old girl, who is *7 RIGHT NOW*, do the math. Dur.


----------



## Avix (Jul 14, 2010)

That Blows

edit: oh ... awkward.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 14, 2010)

Avix said:


> That Blows
> 
> edit: oh ... awkward.



Ironic


----------



## On and On (Jul 14, 2010)

this is some visitor q shit

what the hell is up with all these fucked up parents lately?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> arara...
> 
> What right does any man have to deflower someone's daughter before they do
> 
> ...



That's is freakin' nasty! I think Vicious-Chan said it nicely!


> You're a DUMB mother fucker... NO CHILDREN ARE SEXUALLY ACTIVE!!! CURIOUS? YES! SEXUAL URGES? NO!!! DUMBASSS
> 
> FFS, go get castrated, you're clearly a pedo and clearly your parents fucking failed at raising you. Don't breed, we have enough fail in the world, we don't need more.
> 
> And i*c*st is NEVER ok.. god damn.. ffs go die.



You are a sad excuse of a human being!

I can't believe you think having SEX WITH A CHILD, is okay! Ug, I think I'm going to throw up. Its people like *you* who make people sick to their stomachs. I hope no child ever has the misfortune of meeting you, who knows what you'd do!


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2010)

ƒíᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> He's having sexual fantasies about a 7 year old girl, who is *7 RIGHT NOW*, do the math. Dur.



He said *in* 11 years. He's fantasizing about what she would be like in 11 years.

Nothing obvious gets through your thick skull...


----------



## Malware (Jul 14, 2010)

Zero? said:


> What.
> the.
> fuck.



This sums up my feelings quite nicely.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> You're a DUMB mother fucker... NO CHILDREN ARE SEXUALLY ACTIVE!!! CURIOUS? YES! SEXUAL URGES? NO!!! DUMBASSS
> 
> FFS, go get castrated, you're clearly a pedo and clearly your parents fucking failed at raising you. Don't breed, we have enough fail in the world, we don't need more.
> 
> And i*c*st is NEVER ok.. god damn.. ffs go die.



you must not have been here when the "school boys preform oral sex on each other" thread was here 

Everything has a libido, and children's libidos are especially active. pick up a book. read some Freud. they just don't know how to act on those desires so they create fetishes. look it up.

And why would I go get castrated? I like my ability to become erect, and I have only had sex with adults. I merely understand that sometimes children fantasize about i*c*st and initiate it.

I said that the guy should wait till she was fourteen, depending on his country of origin. most asian countries have 14 as the age of consent, and if she was attracted to her father, it would be perfectly legal at that time for them to experiment, or do whatever they wanted.

him teaching her at seven is really not cool, because it is illegal, and at that time, some children don't express their will to say no.

If she was older and just pulled his cock out and said "teach me how to jerk", who has the rights to stop him 

he made her, damnit.







Terra Branford said:


> That's is freakin' nasty! I think Vicious-Chan said it nicely!
> 
> 
> You are a sad excuse of a human being!
> ...



I didn't say that. I said children naturally are sexual, and she might have liked it. I also said he should have waited till her age of consent was valid.

Plenty of children have met me, and I have done nothing. most of the time, I don't even like kids. they cannot have adult discussions well, thus they don't hold my attention.

I will say this however... virginia age of consent laws are a son of a bitch.
Im moving to brazil. get me some jail-bait. 

Why would I want an old, used up bag of flesh, when I can get some of that tightness?

I am a PARAGON of humanity. you all who supress your desires with rhetoric are the REAL unhuman ones. It's like you go through life with an instruction manual. do what feels good, fuckers.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Children are CURIOUS, NOT SEXUALLY HORNY OR ANYTHING! They don't have the hormones to create the horny feeling, they do however have the nerve endings on the end of their genitals so, if they are taught or figure it out themselves, they'll still feel something good. 

That doesn't mean it's right though or good for them. They aren't sexually developed yet (having not gone through puberty) so they can actually be PHYSICALLY harmed by anyone who does shit with them sexually. So much so that they could even damage their reproductive organs to the point they can never reproduce.

Stop justifying your pedophilia, it's wrong. And the only reason those 7 year old boys did anything sexual is cause they were taught. NO CHILD IS SEXUALLY AROUSED!!! IT IS NOT IN THE BIOLOGY TO DO SO!! God where's CTK to slap you around too...


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I am a PARAGON of humanity. you all who supress your desires with rhetoric are the REAL unhuman ones. It's like you go through life with an instruction manual. *do what feels good, fuckers.*


Yeah it's not like these are other people your harming or anything.  It's not like they don't mind being confused or maybe even hurt as a part of YOU feeling good......after all those cases of traumatization, PTSD, and other mental problems don't really matter because in the end all that matters is you and your satisfaction.

I find this heavily heavily ironic coming from me but, your the one calling US unhuman?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> He said *in* 11 years. He's fantasizing about what she would be like in 11 years.
> 
> Nothing obvious gets through your thick skull...



He is willing to use the horrible, soon to be mental problem, against her for his own gain.

That's sick.

What part of that doesn't get through your thick head, Bleach? I bet you approve of such acts. 



> I didn't say that. I said children naturally are sexual, and she might have liked it. I also said he should have waited till her age of consent was valid.
> 
> Plenty of children have met me, and I have done nothing. most of the time, I don't even like kids. they cannot have adult discussions well, thus they don't hold my attention.
> 
> ...



Not what you said in the messages you gave me.

Would you care if I shared them? You talked about how you would do the same to your own daughter -- that right there, is screwed up 

Children do not have SEXUAL feelings, they are curious about the world, not about why their father wants to rape them. Learn the difference!

So you admit it, you go about raping children. Wow, you really are a nasty piece of work.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 14, 2010)

so she did that to her classmate for fun?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh btw, Freud is generally not considered right by psychologists. Go learn please


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> you must not have been here when the "school boys preform oral sex on each other" thread was here
> 
> Everything has a libido, and children's libidos are especially active. pick up a book. read some Freud. they just don't know how to act on those desires so they create fetishes. look it up.
> 
> ...



A paragon of humanity? Despite how fucked up your views are, I admit that my me lol.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Children are CURIOUS, NOT SEXUALLY HORNY OR ANYTHING! They don't have the hormones to create the horny feeling, they do however have the nerve endings on the end of their genitals so, if they are taught or figure it out themselves, they'll still feel something good.
> 
> That doesn't mean it's right though or good for them. They aren't sexually developed yet (having not gone through puberty) so they can actually be PHYSICALLY harmed by anyone who does shit with them sexually. So much so that they could even damage their reproductive organs to the point they can never reproduce.
> 
> Stop justifying your pedophilia, it's wrong. And the only reason those 7 year old boys did anything sexual is cause they were taught. NO CHILD IS SEXUALLY AROUSED!!! IT IS NOT IN THE BIOLOGY TO DO SO!! God where's CTK to slap you around too...



I didn't justify pedophilia or the guy's training his daughter to give blow-jobs.
And just in case you didn't know, giving blow jobs does not hurt... If the guy is taiwanese (no racial)

Sure you can get a plethora of problems if you are raped, but I didn't say rape was cool or acceptable or good. I said, if she wanted it, he should wait until she is 14, when it is legal.

at that age, her hips would have grown to the point where they can accept an adult penis, and she would have the ability to weigh all of the risks and factors and give an intelligent no.




Tokoyami said:


> Yeah it's not like these are other people your harming or anything.  It's not like they don't mind being confused or maybe even hurt as a part of YOU feeling good......after all those cases of traumatization, PTSD, and other ,ental problems don't really matter because in the end all that matters is you and your satisfaction.
> 
> I find this heavily heavily ironic coming from me but, your the one calling US unhuman?



I didn't say hurt others. you all cannot read can you?
If you are a sadist, you STILL need to go find a masochist to torture. doing ANYTHING that might harm without consent is a bad thing.
At 14, she would not have ptsd, unless it was a big ol' donkey dick, or he beat her.

I said wait. If anything I Justified i*c*st, NOT statutory rape.
you all are just illiterate as they come.



Terra Branford said:


> He is willing to use the horrible, soon to be mental problem, against her for his own gain.
> 
> That's sick.
> 
> ...



I said I would probably tap my daughters ass if she said she wanted to, was legal, and was extremely hot. and I WOULD .

Geneological closeness is a non-factor to me. If its something she and I want to do, Im gonna do it.

and If you are going to put me on the spot, use the quote function to take what I said and share it with others.
Misquoting is faggotry 

I said nothing about raping children. 

I don't enjoy others being in pain.



Vicious-chan said:


> Oh btw, Freud is generally not considered right by psychologists. Go learn please



There is more. you can pick up a child psychology book at your local bookstore. Freud is not considered the psychological leader anymore, but many of his theories in analytical psychotherapy are still used today.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

Many of his theories are interesting, but ultimately dismissed as they've been found to be... wrong.

And there's more to damaging a child than physically, teaching them sexual shit fucks them up mentally too.. there's no justifying it. I'd say 14 isn't a big deal either, tbh, cause that's generally around puberty, but to be safe it should be 16. And i*c*st is NEVER ok.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Many of his theories are interesting, but ultimately dismissed as they've been found to be... wrong.
> 
> And there's more to damaging a child than physically, teaching them sexual shit fucks them up mentally too.. there's no justifying it. I'd say 14 isn't a big deal either, tbh, cause that's generally around puberty, but to be safe it should be 16. And i*c*st is NEVER ok.



Dude... its okay... trust me 
Just let go... its okay... just let go...

HNNNGGG!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't lie, Dark, I have the messages. You said you'd have sex with her ("Tap that" for what you actually said) if you had your own daughter.

Your post was defending this man's actions. You went on about how its okay, but he should have waited for her to be 14 so its a little "_less_" bad. You also went on about how oral sex was okay, both here and in messages. You say and said, a lot of twisted crap, especially in the messages. You claimed *all* (Yea people, he did say this!) little kids *want sex* and that they aren't mentally damaged by it if they have sex at an early age. You even went as far as saying it doesn't hurt children more than it does to an adult.

You also claimed that having sex with children is completely okay. You even said that would do it yourself. AND you said every child has sexual urges and would like to express them -- WHICH IS WRONG. And, you tried saying that children are NOT effected by having sex, or being forced to have sex. 

Oh, and the part about how the little girls wanted to be with Muhammed. No, that's wrong. They didn't say "daddy! I wanna marry that adult man and have sex with him!". Learn the facts man!

Do you see how freakin' stupid and screwed up that is?

(Also, I doubt Atheist [like you claim] support sexual acts against children. I would like to see how other Atheists think about that. Is this true, other Atheists? I don't think it is....)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 14, 2010)

This is a hilarious thread. For the banter, I give it five stars.

That news whasname is just... but you guys are a mile a minute.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Little kids want sex? Who thinks such things.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2010)

i*c*st is a no, and this goes to that member arguing that the father was right.

If this girl wanted to do this to a guy who wasn't related to her when she was older, that's completely up to her.

But having your child do this at the dimwitted age of seven sounds like manipulation.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Raiden said:


> i*c*st is a no, and this goes to that member arguing that the father was right.
> 
> If this girl wanted to do this to a guy who wasn't related to her when she was older, that's completely up to her.
> 
> But having your child do this at the dimwitted age of seven sounds like manipulation.



Definitely manipulation on his part. He showed her to do it, and then gave her money for it.

How crazy. And at 7/9, wow. Might be different if she were a lot older (15-16) and toward someone unrelated to her... >.>

@Lord of Thunder:

Dark messiah does.  apparently, they *all* want to preform oral sex and any kind of sex to _everyone_, mostly to older people and mostly to _related people_.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Don't lie, Dark, I have the messages. You said you'd have sex with her ("Tap that" for what you actually said) if you had your own daughter.



Yes I did, but I also had guidelines.
I said 
1. she had to be consenting.
2.she had to be legal.
3. she had to be hot as all hell.


I made her god-damnit, No man tells me I don't have the right to enjoy what I made. Only a woman, which is her, can tell me I can't.




> Your post was defending this man's actions. You went on about how its okay, but he should have waited for her to be 14 so its a little "_less_" bad. You also went on about how oral sex was okay, both here and in messages. You say and said, a lot of twisted crap, especially in the messages. You claimed *all* (Yea people, he did say this!) little kids *want sex* and that they aren't mentally damaged by it if they have sex at an early age. You even went as far as saying it doesn't hurt children more than it does to an adult.



Sexual feelings are fine. Acting on them can be dangerous. some people want to fuck mules, and have. that isn't supposed to be "morally right" either, but it happens. Fucking the mule however is usually a crime.

I said oral sex didn't hurt, taught hand banana how to teach others how to do it, said she probably wanted to learn, and said that children are sexual, yet don't have proper avenues to focus that sexuality.

What you are doing is hiding behind the phrase, child, which I have already explained is a loose and ill defined concept. technically an adult is something that can bare children, so your definition of child and mine are different.

Also, you kept associating violent rape with consenting sex, something I admonished you about. It is only called rape because it is a legal boundry. in america and brazil the ages are drastically different. Why? because the age to work is different. the government doesn't really care, they just want to make money. as long as you do things legally, mental intent doesn't really matter.

you associate the desire to sleep with young girls some type of sin, but it is only so because of the legal limits. there is no magical boundry that comes with age. I have seen 18 year olds that DO NOT need to have sex or babies, but do because it is legal. even if they have STD'S.


however the only people that can fuck girls who are younger are... younger boys. that is little scabs who don't have jobs, assets, a house, or any wealth of inheritance, going around fucking all these JB's, while guys who are attracted to them have to sit, wait till the school has run through them, and THEN pick em up at 18?

something is flawed there.  you can whine all you want, but I have seen MANY a 14 year old that I WOULD smash if I could, but I can't, because I don't commit felonies.

and the mental damage you speak of only arises from social stigma. other people adding their two cents who don't have anything to do with it.



> You also claimed that having sex with children is completely okay. You even said that would do it yourself. AND you said every child has sexual urges and would like to express them -- WHICH IS WRONG. And, you tried saying that children are NOT effected by having sex, or being forced to have sex.



LOL whut... see, this is why I don't like you... you are a liar.
I SAID, having sex with MY children is OK. I also said having sex with teenagers is okay, as long as it is legal and consenting.

And to say children who experience puberty not having sexual urges is wrong, is a falsehood. puberty is the DEVELOPMENT of clearly defined sexual urges and growing into the ability to reproduce. that is, if you didn't like girls when you were eight, you do now. OR you like boys even more depending on the chap. and vice versa. and you now have the ability to impregnate or get pregnant.




> Oh, and the part about how the little girls wanted to be with Muhammed. No, that's wrong. They didn't say "daddy! I wanna marry that adult man and have sex with him!". Learn the facts man!


Dude... she didn't say no either...
he had the wealth to take care of her, the moral dignity to treat her well and teach her, the cock to please her, and the dogma to keep her faithful.
sounds like a score. Sure she was young at the time, but she grew up.

and If you don't think girls at that age can enjoy sex, or are instantly traumatized you are a fool. you don't instantly start liking sex at 16. it always hurts the first time for girls, and after that, they fucking crave it.

You have to teach people about sex you know... I have seen 19 year olds that didn't even know how. it is a skill.





> (Also, I doubt Atheist [like you claim] support sexual acts against children. I would like to see how other Atheists think about that. Is this true, other Atheists? I don't think it is....)



There is no athiest faith.
Atheism is what we DON'T believe, not what we do.
I don't give a damn about other atheists cause they are just other people who understand that religion is a farce. good for them, but its not like you can call the athiest police on me.

Athiests have varying moral standpoints. mine is quite liberal when it comes to  sexin as you can see, but others may be FAR more conservative.
we do all have different philosophies, if you didn't know


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't lie about anything, I even screencapped it. You said it was okay to have sex with underage children! YOU EVEN SAID SO *HERE*! YOU SAID THAT YOU WOULD MOVE TO *ANOTHER COUNTRY* JUST SO YOU CAN HAVE SEX WITH JAIL BAIT!

Do you even remember what you say, Dark? Your so silly 

But if you want to lie, go right ahead. You and I both know what you said in the previous messages, and the two news ones I lastly replied to.



> Dude... she didn't say no either...


How the heck do you know? Women and little girls always say no over there, why do you think they are SOLD and FORCED into marriage? 


But whatever floats your boat, I guess. Which is probably children


----------



## Malicious (Jul 14, 2010)

I have no words.


----------



## Smokahontas (Jul 14, 2010)

...
LOLI..


----------



## lint789 (Jul 14, 2010)

I say it could have been a lot worse, but that dad is still fucked up.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Definitely manipulation on his part. He showed her to do it, and then gave her money for it.
> 
> How crazy. And at 7/9, wow. Might be different if she were a lot older (15-16) and toward someone unrelated to her... >.>
> 
> ...



What Thats just wrong.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> What Thats just wrong.



He is denying it now. But he claimed all children wanted it, and because the father created the child, he should be allowed to do it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 14, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes I did, but I also had guidelines.
> I said
> 1. she had to be consenting.
> 2.she had to be legal.
> ...



Man wtf did I just read?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> He is denying it now. But he claimed all children wanted it, and because the father created the child, he should be allowed to do it.



Terrible logic. This is why the human race is in shambles


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Man wtf did I just read?



He's crazy, man. He'd have sex with his own flesh and blood.

Cree-peee.



> Terrible logic. This is why the human race is in shambles


I think that if the human race is in shambles, its that kind of thinking. There are plenty of people who have good morals -- religion or not. But clearly, this dude does not have *any*. He is definitely one of those contributing to that "shambles" part.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2010)

Smokahontas said:


> ...
> LOLI..



if you google that the FBI will hunt your ass. True story.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> He's crazy, man. He'd have sex with his own flesh and blood.
> 
> Cree-peee.
> 
> ...



Certainly. I don't see how anything positive can come out of having sexual interactions with 7 year olds that are your own flesh and blood.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Certainly. I don't see how anything positive can come out of having sexual interactions with 7 year olds that are your own flesh and blood.



How can you get any pleasure from a baby? How can you have sex with your child?

Its wrong on many levels. 



Bleach said:


> if you google that the FBI will hunt your ass. _True story_.


I hope so.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 14, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Man wtf did I just read?



Some fucked up shit.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Omg I feel so bad for the little girl.

Her father is beyond trash.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> How can you get any pleasure from a baby? How can you have sex with your child?
> 
> Its wrong on many levels.



Very. Full developed women is where its at People just go after children because they can't get anything else.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Omg I feel so bad for the little girl.
> 
> Her father is beyond trash.



Yup, now she thinks its okay. She was even taught she gets money from it. *shakes head*

There are some screwed up parents out there >.>

@Tsukune Aono:
I know, right? 



> Very. Full developed women is where its at People just go after children because they can't get anything else.


According to dark, they are "tighter" (< gosh I hated saying that) which is why he would pick little girls over "old baggy" women. 

*I just think he's trying to become his own grandfather >.>


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yup, now she thinks its okay. She was even taught she gets money from it. *shakes head*
> 
> There are some screwed up parents out there >.>
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea, they don't. I'm just saying that's how he thinks, seriously.

I think he's trying to achieve becoming his own grandfather and then greatgrandfather >.>
Like in that movie, The Stupids. Only Tom Arnold goes the long way :c


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, they don't. I'm just saying that's how he thinks, seriously.
> 
> I think he's trying to achieve becoming his own grandfather and then greatgrandfather >.>
> Like in that movie, The Stupids. Only Tom Arnold goes the long way :c



Lol either way its a fail way of thinking. These people need to be taken off the streets before they hurt more children.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Lol either way its a fail way of thinking. These people need to be taken off the streets before they hurt more children.



No, children want sex, remember? Jeez! They crave these things, Thunder. Gosh! 



I wasn't serious, to those who thought I was.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No, children want sex, remember? Jeez! They crave these things, Thunder. Gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't serious, to those who thought I was.



Oh yeah, how could I forget! Find the nearest 7 year old girl and begin instructing her in how to preform oral sex!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Oh yeah, how could I forget! Find the nearest 7 year old girl and begin instructing her in how to preform oral sex!


And remember, every children wants it. 

Oh, I can't even fake say it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Oh yeah, how could I forget! Find the nearest 7 year old girl and begin instructing her in how to preform oral sex!



You would think they would teach that in school by now. remember the article of the little girl blowing the little boy in the library. Giving him brains in the library.  There is a pun in that somewhere.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> And remember, every children wants it.
> 
> Oh, I can't even fake say it.



Lol, I think YOU need to be taken of the streets.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Lol, I think YOU need to be taken of the streets.



Why? Am I too crazy for hating the support of i*c*st toward a 7 year old? 



> You would think they would teach that in school by now. remember the article of the little girl blowing the little boy in the library. Giving him brains in the library.  There is a pun in that somewhere.


Didn't they find out a similar situation made the girl think it was okay, or that she was encouraged by some adult figure in her life?


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Why? Am I too crazy for hating the support of i*c*st toward a 7 year old?



No, you are crazy for wanting to engage in sexual activity with children! (Kidding if you can't tell)



Hand Banana said:


> You would think they would teach that in  school by now. remember the article of the little girl blowing the  little boy in the library. Giving him brains in the library.   There is a pun in that somewhere.



LOL, good one.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 15, 2010)

The father must suffer both a prison sentence as well as the outrage of the NF community.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> No, you are crazy for wanting to engage in sexual activity with children! (Kidding if you can't tell)
> 
> 
> LOL, good one.


Oh I see! Well if you can't see that its normal, then what am I suppose to say to you! 



I don't get the pun.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> The father must suffer both a prison sentence as well as the outrage of the NF community.



No one can handle the outrage of the NF community

Welcome to NF btw



Terra Branford said:


> Oh I see! Well if you can't see that its  normal, then what am I suppose to say to you!



Seek help before you destroy a child's life!





Terra Branford said:


> I don't get the pun.



He was getting brain (head) in the library. Get it?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Seek help before you destroy a child's life!
> 
> 
> 
> He was getting brain (head) in the library. Get it?



Um...I think I do.  

I can't believe there are children exposed to this...


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Um...I think I do.
> 
> I can't believe there are children exposed to this...



Good

Yeah, its disturbing and sad.


----------



## Kenpachi Fried Poultry (Jul 15, 2010)

Doesn't seem to have much faith in his daughter becoming an academic success. He's given up already


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Would you guys like to see Dark's latest message about how its okay to have sex with children?

Obviously, he couldn't get any from mentally capable adult women, so he goes around hunting children. 

Guess what though, he managed to turn the conversation from the _forced sexual interaction_, into another _religion debate_. *sigh*


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> No one can handle the outrage of the NF community
> 
> Welcome to NF btw
> 
> He was getting brain (head) in the library. Get it?



I get it. Thanks as well


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Would you guys like to see Dark's latest message about how its okay to have sex with children?
> 
> Obviously, he couldn't get any from mentally capable adult women, so he goes around hunting children.
> 
> Guess what though, he managed to turn the conversation from the _forced sexual interaction_, into another _religion debate_. *sigh*



Don't tell me he is trying to use religion to justify his actions



Mist Beauty said:


> I get it. Thanks as well



No prob


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Lol either way its a fail way of thinking. These people need to be taken off the streets before they hurt more children.





Terra Branford said:


> Would you guys like to see Dark's latest message about how its okay to have sex with children?
> 
> Obviously, he couldn't get any from mentally capable adult women, so he goes around hunting children.
> 
> Guess what though, he managed to turn the conversation from the _forced sexual interaction_, into another _religion debate_. *sigh*



Who is "these people?"
Not once have I advocated pedophilia, just consented i*c*st.
I did say that it would be natural for the girl to be curious and possibly aroused at this stage, but I said it was wrong for the father to do what he did, because it was illegal.


Also, terra, you fat ugly virgin,

No one really cares. sure, I am shocking to plenty of people here, because I am not a sheep. I have my own ideas on how things should be, and I express them. 

Yes, it is wrong to break the law.

 No, age is not a verifying factor in maturity.

Yes, there is a limit to a time when people should  be exposed to sexuality.

No, it should not be as late as sixteen. I find that to be a waste of time.

Yes, they should be teenagers.

Yes, even grown men are attracted to jail bait. it is called that for a reason.

*Spoiler*: __ 
















No, any man who isn't attracted to that isn't normal. He is a flaming homo.
these girls are in their prime of life, that is when they are most attractive.

Yes, that father was wrong.

No, he would have been fine if his daughter were legal and consenting.



Learn my philosophies before you try to reiterate them through your biased mouth, you uneducated, holier-than-thou, No dick having, smelly virgin, Ugly trollish hag.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Who is "these people?"
> Not once have I advocated pedophilia, just consented i*c*st.
> I did say that it would be natural for the girl to be curious and possibly aroused at this stage, but I said it was wrong for the father to do what he did, because it was illegal.



Well, Terra was telling me that you support being sexualy active with children, and exposing them to this stuff.




dark messiah verdandi said:


> Also, terra, you fat ugly virgin,
> 
> No one really cares. sure, I am shocking to plenty of people here, because I am not a sheep. I have my own ideas on how things should be, and I express them.
> 
> ...



Um...no need for harsh words.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, even grown men are attracted to jail bait. it is called that for a reason.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, there is a difference between looking and touching dude.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, that father was wrong.
> 
> No, he would have been fine if his daughter were legal and consenting.
> 
> ...



Internet is serious business.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Dude, I like being a virgin. lol

Yea, but no one goes after 9 years unless something is wrong with them. 

If all men like Jail Bait, they definitely don't go for the little children like you do 



> No, it should not be as late as sixteen. I find that to be a waste of time.


So children, right? 

I like your insults, they are funny:
pek


----------



## solid-soul (Jul 15, 2010)

why wont people like this just die.......a 7yr old fck sake


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 15, 2010)

Dark, you need to calm your shit.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Well, Terra was telling me that you support being sexualy active with children, and exposing them to this stuff.
> 
> 
> Well, there is a difference between looking and touching dude.



Well, I don't.
her concept of child and mine are completely different.
she said that without fail, any person under 16 that has sex will have mental problems.

you see what I am arguing with. she is talking about all this stuff, I said without actually telling what she said.
that sir is idiocy.

the kind of thinking only a virgin would have. There is nothing wrong with abstaining from sex, but obviously she has just been withdrawn from her chances. A sour grapes kind of girl. 


And yes, there is a difference, and the father crossed the line, AND will suffer for it. I Never advocated him crossing the line, but showed why he and she would have.




Terra Branford said:


> *Dude, I like being a virgin. lol*
> 
> Yea, but no one goes after 9 years unless something is wrong with them.
> 
> If all men like Jail Bait, they definitely don't go for the little children like you do



Hurp... spoken like a true virgin.

Also, I have said this to you at least three times, you troll. 
I have only had sex with two women. one was 18, the other 22. I am 19.
Perfectly fine.

would I have sex with younger girls if it was perfectly legal and they wanted it?
HELL YES. most men would, who still like women and don't have MILF fetishes.

If the laws dropped, I would go as far as 13. No less, because then they stop being good looking, and start being cutesy again, and that is my limit. 

13 is a usual starting age when girls become skanks though .

mmm... skanks 




Tsukune Aono said:


> Dark, you need to calm your shit.



Sorry. We have been Fiercely debating for like, two days and much of this debate has been in the personal messages.

My anger from there has flooded over here. If only you understood how much of a troll terra was, you would get it.

I know feeding the troll is bad, but dammit, she is just so... naive.

I couldn't really even call it debate. It was more like, *her bullshit, my reply, her denial, my rage*
no logic in her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

soliduchiwa said:


> why wont people like this just die.......a 7yr old fck sake



Have Dark tell you.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 15, 2010)

> The school investigations revealed that the girl first performed the act for her father at home about three months ago when her mother was at work.


When mother's away, father and daughter will play.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Yellow said:


> When mother's away, father and daughter will play.



The father is a dirty, dirty monster.

I hope the woman beats the crude out of him before he is arrested....if he is.


----------



## g_core18 (Jul 15, 2010)

wut
10char


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Have Dark tell you.




*Spoiler*: __ 



eat a dick... oh wait!!! no one will let you!




tell him what?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

Family relations



I love em


----------



## siyrean (Jul 15, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Who is "these people?"
> Not once have I advocated pedophilia, just consented i*c*st.
> I did say that it would be natural for the girl to be curious and possibly aroused at this stage, but I said it was wrong for the father to do what he did, because it was illegal.



a lot of people are arguing against you without being able to get passed the eww issue instead of the reason _why_ it's wrong. 

The daughter is completely dependent on her parents as her care givers. i will not argue against i*c*st, to be honest if two consenting, adult siblings want to get it on, i'm not going to say anything against them. However with a parent there is a huge _huge_ power issue going on. 

there is absolutely no way a child or teen or even young adult, who is dependent on their parents for anything(could be living with them, could be just that extra 2 grand for school bills), can successfully engage in a sexual relationship with someone that's holding this over their heads, and have it be an equal consenting dynamic. it will always be manipulative even if the one holding the power doesn't intend it to be that way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw. Dark is frustrated. 

@Mider T:
What the....!

Is that real?


----------



## Yellow (Jul 15, 2010)

Come one guys, it's only oral. Everyone knows a blowjob doesn't count.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 15, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> HELL YES. most men would, who still like women and don't have MILF fetishes.



Whats wrong with


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Aw. Dark is frustrated.
> 
> @Mider T:
> What the....!
> ...



Real people, real stories


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Yellow said:


> Come one guys, it's only oral. Everyone knows a blowjob doesn't count.



But to a child, Yellow...to a child. 

@Mider T:
Wow....I didn't think it was real. Facebook?

lol @ the new one.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 15, 2010)

stop the world, i wanna get off


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Grandia said:


> stop the world, i wanna get off



Too late now. Enjoy the ride. :ho


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

siyrean said:


> a lot of people are arguing against you without being able to get passed the eww issue instead of the reason _why_ it's wrong. The daughter is completely dependent on her parents as her care givers. i will not argue against i*c*st, to be honest if two consenting, adult siblings want to get it on, i'm not going to say anything against them. However with a parent there is a huge _huge_ power issue going on. there is absolutely no way a child or teen or even young adult, who is dependent on their parents for anything(could be living with them, could be just that extra 2 grand for school bills), can successfully engage in a sexual relationship with someone that's holding this over their heads, and have it be an equal consenting dynamic. it will always be manipulative even if the one holding the power doesn't intend it to be that way.



Ho... someone actually using logic on this thread, rather than whiny moral upbringing... Before I even get started, you earn rep.

Okay. Yes you are mostly right. Much of the problem with i*c*st comes from the social stigma it creates, and secondly the family dynamic is strained.

There usually cannot be father/daughter relations because she would naturally bolster herself to the family position of "mother". this is because it is a position that is seen as initiated through a emotional/sexual union, and through that they work together to raise the children.

Usually the daughter would not be able to juggle both roles without some... actual thought on what was actually going on there. random sex would be an absolute no-no because it would create these conceptual ideas without expressing them in words. the daughter would leave behind her role as child, and try to rise to "wife".

if the father were to flex his parental rights after breaking them in such a fashion it would cause feelings of unease if not discussed, and could lead to emotional confusion.


This is especially bad if there is already a mother present, because electra complexes tend to develop.

the same is applicable with a gender swap. eventually the child would desire to usurp the parent.


Now, if you were to take the "woody allen route", all you do is wait a while, until everything is clear, the wife/mother position is open, and the daughter is consenting. then all you have is a hot younger wife who happens to be a clone of you and her mother.

best of both worlds 


I appreciate you talking to me like someone who has sense and once again, rep. Nothing like a legitimate discussion my good fellow.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 15, 2010)

she was giving out free blow jobs for fun? if only it were that easy up here in adult land.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 15, 2010)

There is no discussion. It's wrong. A blowjob is a blowjob, but he took advantage of an unsuspecting child, scarring all future relationships. Enough said.

EDIT:  Oh hai charizard. Leveling up I see.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

All I saw was gibberish to try and make i*c*st sex with a 7 year look good, _or_ okay.





> There is no discussion. It's wrong. A blowjob is a blowjob, *but he took advantage of an unsuspecting child, scarring all future relationships. *Enough said.


Miss Beauty! You are correct!


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 15, 2010)

> and had done it on the classmate for fun.



lol.... she actually enjoys sucking dick.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

DremolitoX said:


> lol.... she actually enjoys sucking dick.



That doesn't mean she enjoys it.

Her father taught her it was okay, and even paid her.

She probably thought that's what you are supposed to do.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Whats wrong with



Not a damn thing, but do you see how because she is a milf, suddenly i*c*st is 

I will tell you the secret behind the hypocrisy. It is the male penis.
It never hurts a virgin male to have sex, so it is expectable for him to make love to an older woman. Never does any one say... oh, if he was under fifteen it fucked his brains up.

they say "shit... boys grow up fast these days "

but for a girl, since the hymen breaking is seen as this horrid event in their lives, they always get this "poor baby... HE'S THE DEVIL!" treatment.

shit is retarded.


but yeah... milfs are great. they usually have sexier voices, and cash, but they hold no candle to younger chicks. something about that hello kitty lip gloss just lights fire in mah cawk


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2010)

castrate him


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Legend said:


> castrate him



Castration should be reserved for repeat offenders.

like the guy who just cannot stop from breaking into peoples houses to steal panties and mastubate above sleeping children. Or the woman who finds herself continually abusing children by adopting them, molesting them, and then sending them back to group homes.

This guy was an opportunist at most. His daughter catches him, says "what's that", he says... porn.. she says " Is that fun what they are doing?", he says "wanna try it", she says "yeah" and gives him a blowjob.

He facepalms after what he did, and tries to prey on childhood greed by giving her an incredibly minuscule amount of money for her silence.

She has a new trick that makes boys go nuts, so she tries it in the class-room, ignorant of it's real repercussion, possibly thinking adults have no problem with it, and everything comes tumbling down. 

I say five years in prison, parenting classes while on probation, and restricted parenting rights.

she's older, he's been punished, and everything is everything.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2010)

What makes me sad is how many of these stories there are.


----------



## Charizard (Jul 15, 2010)

Legend said:


> castrate him



i don't care who the fuck you are or what the fuck you've done castration is NEVER the answer!


----------



## zuul (Jul 15, 2010)

It's okay as long as the dad is hott. 

*paraphrasing NF stupidity here*


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Dark, let me explain to you why you're wrong on so many levels.

There is far more to sex than pure physicality of it. No matter how much you think you aren't emotionally or mentally interested in someone, there will always be that factor. The reason most people under 18 aren't allowed to be sexually active with someone over 18 in society is due to this. They are, generally, not prepared for the consequences of the action. You're so narrowmindedly only thinking about the physical here that you're ignoring everything else about it INCLUDING the possible results (more than pregnancy).

You do bring up the whole "teens having sex with other teens is stupid cause they can't support the other if things do go bad," but you don't realize that if you're an adult having sex with a teen, sure you can support them (maybe, but most people interested in really young people generally aren't the most stable in society it seems). However, you doing such with them, it's just as bad as the teens who are doing it cause they are taking the possibility of a real future from the woman. True they can get an abortion or put the kid up for adoption, but there are many social stigmas against that in many parts of the world. So, in return, most girls keep it, the father runs away from his responsibilities and, congrats, you just ruined a girl's life.

Honestly, I don't think ANYONE should really be having sex until they're ready to deal with the consequences of it. There really is nothing wrong with being a virgin (I never cared if people were or weren't), but there is something wrong with raising yet ANOTHER poor child who won't have both parents and a stable household.

It was also already brought up why i*c*st is wrong (at least between a child and a parent) because that's not a real relationship, it's merely one side being dominant over the other. That's not healthy for any relationship. And then there are the biological ramifications. True, the odds of causing problems is lower if it's one generation of incestuous actions, but you shouldn't even allow one generation if you can. Cause, even though the risks are low, even the first incestuous act COULD create some genetic deformities in the child. Oh nothing severe in mutation, but a likelihood of an increased chance at becoming vulnerable to a sickness. i*c*st tends to weaken the species, stop fucking up the species.

And seriously, you even admitted that you would have sex with your daughter because "I created her, it's my right." That's why I support you being castrated and not allowed to reproduce. You'd be a terrible parent and bring further detriment to our species which is already having enough trouble thanks to the 60s and 70s with retards having unprotected sex creating bastard children who were raised poorly and, in turn, created more bastards.

You are looking at this from an entirely selfish view point when it comes to this, Dark. You want the "tight little pussy" (realize grown women can be very tight too) and don't care how you fuck them up mentally or physically. You think 16 is waiting too long? Why? Can't you find some other woman out there? There are plenty. 16, I would agree, is physically fine for sexual actions, but not mentally or emotionally. Especially not in today's society where people don't even seem to truly mature until well after college...

Personally, I'd force a law where no one can have sex until they've gone through puberty and they've proven they're mature enough to handle the outcome. The only problem is that... well... that's nigh impossible to truly enforce.

I'm not sitting here going "eww that's gross and that's the only reason it's wrong" I'm here stating that there are serious issues with sex with immature people (mentally and possibly physically depending on their age) and that there's that as well as serious problems with i*c*st as well (biological). While they are not highly likely to show themselves in the first generation of i*c*st, there's always an increased risk for the child because of it.

And I'm, again, going to tell the story about my teacher who used to work in a shelter around here to help abused people. A girl came in and she had been raped by her father. That's not the strangest and most sickening part (sadly). I'll start from the start. The guy had a daughter, he raped her. She gave birth to another daughter, he raped her. That daughter gave birth to a daughter, he raped her. That was the daughter that came to the shelter. He raped 3 daughters and 2 of them bore him children. 

Now, he might not have physically held them down, but they were too young and immature (barely through puberty) to understand why this was going on as far as I can tell. He used his parent position and abused it horribly. When you do this, you damage the person for life, and not just them, BUT ALSO THE KID. There are reasons we have a social structure and things like "father, mother, aunt, uncle, daughter, son, brother, sister, etc." They give us a structure, a place in the world. They help us identify WHO we are. What he did was destroy that structure for his daughters. He not only used them, abused them, and destroyed their lives, but he destroyed their very feeling of place in the world.

Seriously, people need to take some Sociology and Psychology classes and learn on those levels why it's so wrong... DON'T SUPPORT i*c*st OR SEX WITH IMMATURE PEOPLE!


----------



## Tuan (Jul 15, 2010)

^ epic post.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 15, 2010)

^ hot sig **


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 15, 2010)

^ lol Pain.


----------



## AkiraDono (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Zero? said:


> ^ lol Pain.



Wha? Explain yourself foo


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 15, 2010)

Charizard said:


> i don't care who the fuck you are or what the fuck you've done castration is NEVER the answer!



Why is that so?


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 15, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Wha? Explain yourself foo



The sig foo


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 15, 2010)

Zero? said:


> The sig foo



Oh lol, I totally forgot about that video I put there. It is quite lolz

And Guts is fucking badass


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 15, 2010)

Great post Vicious. 

I couldn't find the study I was looking for regarding the effects of child exposure to sexual activity, but this should prove something else instead


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Dark, let me explain to you why you're wrong on so many levels.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There is far more to sex than pure physicality of it. No matter how much you think you aren't emotionally or mentally interested in someone, there will always be that factor. The reason most people under 18 aren't allowed to be sexually active with someone over 18 in society is due to this. They are, generally, not prepared for the consequences of the action. You're so narrowmindedly only thinking about the physical here that you're ignoring everything else about it INCLUDING the possible results (more than pregnancy).



> condoms,therapy,dialogue. Understand that I don't think it should just be a free for all loli hunt. there can be rules, after all they are not yet able to support themselves, so there should be legal buffers there, but to act like there is something... perverted with having sex with someone who has gone through puberty is really a social thing. The problem is parents don't teach their children anymore. there is hardly anything wrong with having sex or a baby. it's just creating life, and it is a natural and good thing, HOWEVER, american society has created this ideal that children should be in school till they are eighteen, mindlessly spend assets to chase an empty lifestyle of  consumerism and pay for that debt later in life.
> 
> If one was to have all of her assets taken care of, there is nothing wrong with rasing children early. it has been done for MILLENNIUMS. The average age for  pregnancy until... about the late 1800's was thirteen. it is not an unsafe age to have children at all. But you cannot keep young people in the dark about things or they will have complexes.





> You do bring up the whole "teens having sex with other teens is stupid cause they can't support the other if things do go bad," but you don't realize that if you're an adult having sex with a teen, sure you can support them (maybe, but most people interested in really young people generally aren't the most stable in society it seems). However, you doing such with them, it's just as bad as the teens who are doing it cause they are taking the possibility of a real future from the woman. True they can get an abortion or put the kid up for adoption, but there are many social stigmas against that in many parts of the world. So, in return, most girls keep it, the father runs away from his responsibilities and, congrats, you just ruined a girl's life.



the thing is the laws influence the social stigmas. In brazil for example, most men have drastically younger wives. Why? because they can. you would be surprised what people are willing to do if it's legal. If murder was legalized tommorow, good moral people that you thought you knew would go on killing sprees. You have this idea that men just aren't interested in younger girls at all and you have to be a deviant to think like that, but the fact is we DO look.
ALL THE TIME. I would assume you were a woman simply because you were not aware of that. Sure we like older women, but if the age of consent was dropped tommorow, within the next five years, older women would become unfashionable.

and what is this whole "13 year olds aren't aware of what they are doing bullshit?" Most thirteen year olds I know are pretty sharp when it comes to relationships and everything. they aren't retarded. were you when you were thirteen? Most people see that as the age they felt grown up, but couldn't work, so they were at the mercy of their parents.



> Honestly, I don't think ANYONE should really be having sex until they're ready to deal with the consequences of it. There really is nothing wrong with being a virgin (I never cared if people were or weren't), but there is something wrong with raising yet ANOTHER poor child who won't have both parents and a stable household.



you assume that this would happen more why?
the problems are a socio-economic one. We live in a capitalist corporate nation, therefore young people are unable to accrue wealth because they start out at the bottom, and are exempt from jobs that would have a large profit.
Old people own everything, so young people CAN'T make money.

And the classic family unit is overrated. right now there are more single family homes than not. Sure it makes it easier, but there is no shame in it. If anything, the single parent gains more merit for doing a job for two.

Also, if it were easier for younger people to make money, they could hire Nannies like rich folk do, and work more. unless you thought people with money actually raised their kids 24/7.

Believe me, in the end, everything becomes about money. People don't really care about how young a girl starts having kids, they care about money, and how children usually stop cash-flow. 




> It was also already brought up why i*c*st is wrong (at least between a child and a parent) because that's not a real relationship, it's merely one side being dominant over the other. That's not healthy for any relationship. And then there are the biological ramifications. True, the odds of causing problems is lower if it's one generation of incestuous actions, but you shouldn't even allow one generation if you can. Cause, even though the risks are low, even the first incestuous act COULD create some genetic deformities in the child. Oh nothing severe in mutation, but a likelihood of an increased chance at becoming vulnerable to a sickness. i*c*st tends to weaken the species, stop fucking up the species.



you go to far.
there are more contraceptives than you can shake a stick at.
If you don't want to have a baby, you don't have to. getting pregnant is more simple and complicated than you think. And yes, without talking, counseling, and some sort of goal in place, it does... cause confusion, but confusion is easily remedied. however, that effort must first be made.

you can't just start fucking, just like in any relationship. there has to be trust, a goal, and mutual love. her role as daughter would end as soon as she became wife. now you would have a bratty wife depending on where you live, but that is easily remedied.

so... unplanned births check, and fabled emotional problems, check.



> And seriously, you even admitted that you would have sex with your daughter because "I created her, it's my right." That's why I support you being castrated and not allowed to reproduce. You'd be a terrible parent and bring further detriment to our species which is already having enough trouble thanks to the 60s and 70s with retards having unprotected sex creating bastard children who were raised poorly and, in turn, created more bastards.


I would raise my children and grans right :beard

And only a woman would think of something like randomly castrating someone for i*c*st. What if they cut off your tits if you made love to a cousin that you thought was handsome? not so awesome huh.
take your retarded shit outta here. castration is reserved for repeat child molesters and rapists who cannot control themselves. I have perfect control.

also, like I said, unless I wanted a child, I probably wouldn't have one. The only people who have children are idiots and planed parents.
I would be a damn good parent, and Wouldn't cross a boundry without permission, but obviously you took what I said at face value without any comprehension to what I got at.

I didn't say I would ask my extremely hot daughter to have sex, but I said if she asked, I probably wouldn't say no. 
If she never asked, it would never happen.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 15, 2010)

part two... text ran to long. sorry for the DP.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> You are looking at this from an entirely selfish view point when it comes to this, Dark. You want the "tight little pussy" (realize grown women can be very tight too) and don't care how you fuck them up mentally or physically. You think 16 is waiting too long? Why? Can't you find some other woman out there? There are plenty. 16, I would agree, is physically fine for sexual actions, but not mentally or emotionally. Especially not in today's society where people don't even seem to truly mature until well after college...



you are only mature until after college???
do you know why?
BECAUSE THAT IS THE AGE THAT BUSINESS PEOPLE HAVE CHILDREN 
college is just more school with WAY more drugs and sex. there is no magical age when you get mature, maturity comes from events not age. that maturity comes from having to work to feed themselves and having children. Its just priority management. 

And I never said tight little pussy. I said tightness. that is in skin, musculature and possibly even vaginally. but it would only be tight because no one has gotten to it yet. pussy naturally loosens when dicks go inside, so yeah.

And it is perfectly fine. On average most women have their first child at 16. you REALLY underestimate the human mind and its ability to cope and adapt.
If every one got pregnant at thirteen only two things would need to happen.

1. school would be structured differently, with more at home classes
2. the age to work would drop to about 14
3. parents would have to teach their children a little earlier.

there is no mental disorder that comes with having children except post pardom depression, which is due to hormonal imbalances. 

Most people are FULLY capable of taking care of a child at 13 if their financial needs are met. It isn't some crazy undertaking.
and the way you emtionalize sex makes it sound like you are a virgin.
Yes the first time is very important for a girl, but the fact is, most girls first time, which usually occurs at... 15, is kinda shitty.

the only reason that all of these emotional ties come with it is because the media portrays it that way. girls grow up on disney channel, rather than reading philosophy, so of course they will have an immature, slightly fucked up sense of reality. most of them do before they have sex.

But until you give me some pen to paper facts on which of these emotional issues would need to be curbed, I cannot say you are completely right.
13 is fine emotionally, just not in america. we have a system that keeps young adults in a state of neoteny, to promote consumerism.


> Personally, I'd force a law where no one can have sex until they've gone through puberty and they've proven they're mature enough to handle the outcome. The only problem is that... well... that's nigh impossible to truly enforce.



I like that. I have a similar Idea.
One would have to sign a contract with the parents, teen, and the suitor if they want to have relations. almost a marriage license. But it would basically enforce alimony in the case of a child being born, and would automatically garnish wages through the government.
So, you would have to apply for child support before you even had the child.

that way, the income is forced to come, and you can't just lie about your name or leave the state, since It would be an addition to your federal taxes.




> I'm not sitting here going "eww that's gross and that's the only reason it's wrong" I'm here stating that there are serious issues with sex with immature people (mentally and possibly physically depending on their age) and that there's that as well as serious problems with i*c*st as well (biological). While they are not highly likely to show themselves in the first generation of i*c*st, there's always an increased risk for the child because of it.



As I have stated, maturity is based on events and tutalage.
People are kept immature because it is easier for corporations to make money off of them. You can tell because they don't teach ethics, business, or economics in early stages of school. you keep them dumb, and you have a new workforce every 18 years who don't understand their rights or how to manage their assets.

with the i*c*st, all problems can be remedied with thought.
sure it shouldn't be an infidelity, because that is deceptive. 
no sneaking out back to have sex with your son.
the sneaking is what causes the emotional problems. 
but If two people are ready for that kind of shift, let em at it.



> And I'm, again, going to tell the story about my teacher who used to work in a shelter around here to help abused people. A girl came in and she had been raped by her father. That's not the strangest and most sickening part (sadly). I'll start from the start. The guy had a daughter, he raped her. She gave birth to another daughter, he raped her. That daughter gave birth to a daughter, he raped her. That was the daughter that came to the shelter. He raped 3 daughters and 2 of them bore him children.



ULTRA COMBO 
nah, that's kinda overboard. there is a mutual liking of two people regardless of genes, and then there is just making yourself a new wife every 12 years.

still though... that is the stuff of fantasies :dat ass

plus, I never condoned rape. that is not cool.
I said legal,consenting, sex. 




> Now, he might not have physically held them down, but they were too young and immature (barely through puberty) to understand why this was going on as far as I can tell. He used his parent position and abused it horribly. When you do this, you damage the person for life, and not just them, BUT ALSO THE KID. There are reasons we have a social structure and things like "father, mother, aunt, uncle, daughter, son, brother, sister, etc." They give us a structure, a place in the world. They help us identify WHO we are. What he did was destroy that structure for his daughters. He not only used them, abused them, and destroyed their lives, but he destroyed their very feeling of place in the world.



However, they are constructs, and those are still built. Yes, they are the natural ones, but talking about nature, i*c*st is a natural thing. most animals are highly incestuous, so it shows that it is primarily a social construct than anything else.



> Seriously, people need to take some Sociology and Psychology classes and learn on those levels why it's so wrong... DON'T SUPPORT i*c*st OR SEX WITH IMMATURE PEOPLE!



Hey, you can't completely determine who is immature or not when you have sex with them. maturity is often obscured. It isn't if you still like hannah montana or spongebob, because many "adults" do. It is how well you can cope with change, the ability to make intelligent decisions and the understanding how you can pierce the veil of what is seen and what really is.

and for that matter, most adults are NOT mature. they drug themselves constantly to cope with not being so. Maturity is something that is taught. it is a skill that a can be taught early, or never learned. three extra years of bullshit high school doesn't teach shit. a parent would have to teach their child maturity, and that can be taught as early as pre-school.

13 is not a NORMALLY immature age. It is usually the age that people in other countries are considered an adult, because they are at the age where their bodies have matured to where their minds are, since discipline is a little different than in america. you don't stay a kid until you are 24 in other places, that is a waste of time. you are always helping, working or having a position in the family that helps them out, thus they become mature FAR earlier than here.

Western society is what has made 13 immature. its a way we do things, not an age. 13 can be a perfect age of maturity. by that time, you are usually as smart as you will ever be, you just don't have all the information. and that is a concern of the school system.


----------



## MariaNara95 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats disgusting. Why would a father teach a 7 year old something like that?

I feel bad for the mother. Her kid was taken away and she didn't have any part in the act.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow...
This world gets crazier every day


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 17, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Holy Fuck!! A one dollar blowjob?



schoolboy: Damn, I need to let loose. Where can I get a blowjob?
girl: One dolla.


Seriously weird though...


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 17, 2010)

I would just like to mention i*c*st prevents evolution of the human race.
Two things provide for evolution to help with living on earth.
1.Mutations through Chromosome indifference.
*2.Mix of genes*
If you have the same genes, less chance of survival among humans.
That is all. Carry on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2010)

First, let me say congrats on that fantastic post. You said some very good things, especially the parts explaining the mental conditions these children (immature people) go through. I brought that up to him in the messages, he claimed it wasn't true, that every child wants sexual relationships and that they are all curious of sex, so it doesn't bother them mentally. But I bet he'll change his story the first chance he gets.


*Spoiler*: _i*c*st deformities_ 



There is a female cat around where I live who has been mating with her family, well her brother. 

The first time she went into heat and mated with family, her kittens were freakishly small and deformed  - first time! Their feet were backwards, their heads small, they were even born with a illness they had gotten from the female mating with her family! It gets worse every time. She's mating with the survivors of her children and her babies are getting worse. My point? Genetics and genes can be effected even in the *first* childbirth of i*c*st, its not *that* bad, but its there. They are weaker and can't defend their body from infections and things like that, non i*c*st people can do.




Its a problem that goes *with* the mental problems. These children as Vicious-chan has so vividly pointed out, that far extends the physical pleasure *you* may only get. When you have sex with a immature person, a younger person, their brain and emotions are effected. They are scarred for life, especially a result of i*c*st. Vicious-chan pointed out that the parents are abusing their parental position, this is true. These children trust and love their family and parents, and to have their parents twist them so much to manipulate them into a sexual relationship - that is screwed up! Entirely!

Dark, you need help, badly. You are terribly messed up in the head.  Your logic is flawed, your logic is sick and twisted. Get the help you need.



> the thing is the laws influence the social stigmas. In brazil for example, most men have drastically younger wives. Why? because they can. you would be surprised what people are willing to do if it's legal. If murder was legalized tommorow, good moral people that you thought you knew would go on killing sprees. You have this idea that men just aren't interested in younger girls at all and you have to be a deviant to think like that, but the fact is we DO look. ALL THE TIME. I would assume you were a woman simply because you were not aware of that. Sure we like older women, but if the age of consent was dropped tommorow, within the next five years, older women would become unfashionable.
> 
> **Rest cut out for room. I'm still replying to it though**



What the hell? How does Brazil making it okay to have younger wives, mean that it doesn't effect the mental state of child exposed to rape/i*c*st/young sex? Do you even pay attention to your own posts!?

You're wrong, he is a man. He is a logical person without those twisted thoughts of yours. Even if "all" men secretly wanted a younger girl, I'm sure they would never act on because they know what the problem is, something you lack to understand! Also, I'm sure "all" those men don't go for the young age you do, or the young age of 7. Unless you are a p*d*p**** (which it seems you are) who acts on his/her sick fantasies toward a child. 

Mental problems occur all the time after such things happen (unless they are old enough to truly understand what they are doing - 16 & older), their brains *cannot* comprehend what has happened, the consequences of what happened and everything else. There is a reason their brains develop and get stronger, powerful, better. There is a reason, one that I think you *need* to learn. Sure, there are some immature adults, yea and there are _some_ mature children. But you think these children can handle the outcome of i*c*st or young sex - you are *wrong*.



> *Spoiler*: _another one of your quotes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the hell? Just because there are more single parent homes doesn't mean they are rich! And you are wrong, yet again. Society will not look at a young mother the same as an adult mother. There are the people who can feel for a single mother and give her a job, like a waitress or a hotel cleaner. But the single parents (especially young mothers!) are less likely to be hired, to have stable jobs, to have a job longer than a few days. They have a child to *take care* of, they can't work more than 2 jobs. Which is half the reason these young mothers can't provide for their families, and without a father to help, it gets *worse*.

Read up on statistics, go look for young people suffering from it...oh wait, never mind, do *not* do that! *Don't* go looking for them!



> you go to far.
> there are more contraceptives than you can shake a stick at.
> If you don't want to have a baby, you don't have to. getting pregnant is more simple and complicated than you think. And yes, without talking, counseling, and some sort of goal in place, *it does. cause confusion, but confusion is easily remedied. however, that effort must first be made.*



He doesn't go too far, it is your idiocy that can't comprehend this.

Easily remedied? What the hell is wrong with you? If it could be easily remedied, there wouldn't be millions of children facing these problems! 

You can't remedy the mental stabilities that are shattered when a child is manipulated into a sexual relationship with a family member, especially a parent! There isn't cure, there will never a cure to this! It stays with these children for the rest of their lives! It is a scar! It lessens its burden over time, but it is a scar, *one that will continue to hurt*, no matter what you do. 

The only thing that could possible help, but not entirely cure, is support and love - not the manipulated kind either!

"Confusion"? *laughs* You honestly think the only think that manifests after such a trauma is "confusion"? If you think this way, than you really aren't that smart.


> you can't just start fucking, just like in any relationship. there has to be trust, a goal, and mutual love. her role as daughter would end as soon as she became wife. now you would have a bratty wife depending on where you live, but that is easily remedied.



There can't be a trust, a goal, a *mutual* love or anything. This person who has been force into i*c*st at such a young age will develop problems. The person who had manipulated and twisted their trust, has manipulated them for their own selfish pleasures!

Again you spit the shit about things being "easily remedied"! Have you've even run a check on the shit you are trying to tell us? These problems *aren't* remedied! THEY CAN'T BE! Its not the stomach flu! Its a mental problem they develop! If mental problems and damage could be "cured" don't you think it would be done in all the mental hospitals!? 



> so. unplanned births check, and fabled emotional problems, check.




I'm just so..! You have to have the *stupidest* logic and posts I've *ever* seen on this forum! I've never met such a ignorant person!



> I would raise my children and grans right :beard
> 
> And only a woman would think of something like randomly castrating someone for i*c*st. What if they cut off your tits if you made love to a cousin that you thought was handsome? not so awesome huh. take your retarded shit outta here. castration is reserved for repeat child molesters and rapists who cannot control themselves. I have perfect control.
> also, like I said, unless I wanted a child, I probably wouldn't have one. The only people who have children are idiots and planed parents.
> ...




Breasts *aren't* reproduction organs, you fool!  

Molestation from a parent calls for castration. This horrible excuse of a human has manipulated their child into fulfilling their own, sick, demented pleasures. I think they deserve more than that. 

No duh you wouldn't be a good parent, you wouldn't even be a 1% good parent,  you talk about having sex with your *own children*. You would twist their trust and love just so *you* could feel pleasure. How fecked up is that? 

Sure Dark, try to rationalize you having sex with your own child. You can't of course! Its just funny to see you try and sad to think of what you do with your spare time... 

@Sammy:
Thanks Sammy!  your input _might_ help change his flawed logic and twisted thoughts.


----------



## GrimaH (Jul 18, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I will say this however... virginia age of consent laws are a son of a bitch.
> Im moving to brazil. get me some jail-bait.
> 
> Why would I want an old, used up bag of flesh, when I can get some of that tightness?
> ...



Our desires generally do not involve 11 year old girls, so we're not as arsed about "suppressing" them as you think, nor do we need to.


----------



## Beerholder (Jul 18, 2010)

He must have paid good <.< Just joking, its terrible even thinking about that


----------



## Ephemere (Jul 18, 2010)

seems they're learning later and later these days. pretty soon they'll be legal before they know whats up


----------



## Sora (Jul 18, 2010)

two words
"fucked up"
D:<
a girl should give bjs when she's old enough to know what sex is and feels like it
and not with her family with someone unrelated


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 18, 2010)

Reminds me of anime in general.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 18, 2010)

Kids. They do the darndest things.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 18, 2010)

hey it was just for fun


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 18, 2010)

His daughter had it cumming...


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jul 18, 2010)

That's disgusting


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 18, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> His daughter had it cumming...



                                      .


----------



## Beef Stu (Jul 18, 2010)

Everyone, I have an important announcement to make.
















That is all.


----------



## arc (Jul 18, 2010)

Dark Messiah Verdandi is creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2010)

That girl is going to have a troubled life.


----------



## Angel (Jul 18, 2010)

Wtf?  Fucking sick.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 18, 2010)

arc said:


> Dark Messiah Verdandi is creeping me the fuck out.



Join the club.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 18, 2010)

unfortunate...


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 18, 2010)

Ew!! That's just plain gross..


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Blaze (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't think I can make any jokes about this.


Sad.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 18, 2010)

Randomness


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 18, 2010)

arc said:


> Dark Messiah Verdandi is creeping me the fuck out.



You aren't alone


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 18, 2010)

Well then.

That is...very odd.


----------



## KidLife10200 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this guys mindset. More dads need to be like this. Teach them hoes at a young age.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

You know what surprises me more than anything about this thread? No Zaxxon or mention of him like "in before Zaxxon"  (unless I missed him or missed references to him or if he changed his name)


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 19, 2010)

That father is one sick asshole.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2010)

Well this certainly beats educational home vids left by parents 

Word "father" has become meaningless.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 19, 2010)

Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jul 19, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes I did, but I also had guidelines.
> I said
> 1. she had to be consenting.
> 2.she had to be legal.
> ...


you sir, need help.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 19, 2010)

LAWL...
Seems I have become the villain of this thread, rather than the actual father.

what this thread needs isn't a hero, but a dark knight 

someone to show these sheep that there are other ways of living rather than what is taught. so I am an opportunist, and happen to have a mild i*c*st fetish? Im sure the nastiness factor is not reserved for me alone. 

white knights are fail 

The people who need help aren't those who give love as a wanted gift, but those who take it as a spoil.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 19, 2010)

5 star thread.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 19, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LAWL...
> Seems I have become the villain of this thread, rather than the actual father.
> 
> what this thread needs isn't a hero, but a dark knight
> ...



There are people like you.
Hundreds maybe even thousands.
They are called Pedophiles.

And batman didn't screw little girls he fathered.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> 1)  The *biological differences between men and women are irrelevant* under the principal that all ought to be treated equally under the law.  What bits you have between your legs and when/how you got them is irrelevant.
> 
> 2)  The societal interests of upholding equal treatment under the law, and preventing the sexual exploitation of minors, exceed whatever benefits we might gain from allowing cougars to have their way with teenage boys.
> 
> ...



Please read, Dark... man/woman (not sure which) wrote a good post that's relevant to this topic (but was in another).


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 19, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LAWL...
> Seems I have become the villain of this thread, rather than the actual father.
> 
> what this thread needs isn't a hero, but a dark knight
> ...



Hey feck head, its not what is TAUGHT its what is RIGHT, even wild animals can wait til the youngsters have hit puberty, its utterly disgusting of you to try and defend your actions

Way to ruin a good movie you cradle robbing pedo-bear.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jul 20, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Who is "these people?"
> Not once have I advocated pedophilia, just consented i*c*st.
> I did say that it would be natural for the girl to be curious and possibly aroused at this stage, but I said it was wrong for the father to do what he did, because it was illegal.



how is it natural for the girl to be aroused at that stage when really acting on that arousal would risk getting her infertile due to internal damage? and her level of sex hormones is very low? 



dark messiah verdandi said:


> No one really cares. sure, I am shocking to plenty of people here, because I am not a sheep. I have my own ideas on how things should be, and I express them. .



advocating father-daughter i*c*st, hebephilia, and justifying pedophilia to an extent is what ""shocks"" people...




dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, it is wrong to break the law.
> 
> No, age is not a verifying factor in maturity.
> 
> ...



you do realize girls can develop slower then average both physically and mentally..and that as such your ""13 is ok"" could be straight out pedophilia?? 




dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yes, even grown men are attracted to jail bait. it is called that for a reason.
> 
> No, any man who isn't attracted to that isn't normal. He is a flaming homo.
> these girls are in their prime of life, that is when they are most attractive.



during puberty they start to attain physical features and characteristics of an adult body capable of reproduction. 

visual cues we men are attracted about. Its normal to be attracted to a 15/16 year old girl who finished puberty. 

during puberty they can still be a mixed bag of childlike features as well as developed sexual features which are attractive to men... 

as such they are less attractive then a girl/women with full developed sexual features. Some features attractive, others putting off. 
they are far from ""prime of life"". 

so some of the girls in your pictures are far/finished in development and thus attractive, others are less attractive (still undeveloped/childlike features) some are still so childlike its a complete turn off picturing them in a sexual light.  

concluding: no its not ""normal"". Hebephilia is abnormal. 
You know what is normal?? for our protective instinct to kick in on those still very much a child. And violently react to those who want to satisfy their abnormal desires on these children at the expense of their well-being..or while putting them at risk.... 




dark messiah verdandi said:


> No, he would have been fine if his daughter were legal and consenting..



i*c*st is tied to a large amount of negative mental consequences. 
your in a huge position of power as a parent. Manipulation, abuse and problems are likely to arise. even when your not actively intending this. 

to take the risk, to put your abnormal desires above your daughters well-being..is immoral. 




dark messiah verdandi said:


> Learn my philosophies before you try to reiterate them through your biased mouth, you uneducated, holier-than-thou, No dick having, smelly virgin, Ugly trollish hag.



lol.
epic rage-fit


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Reminds me of the Clarissa webcomics... for those of you who know what I'm talking about.



Yea it does such a dark depressing comic but good one nonetheless but still made me sad for the day when I first read them like this story did and some posts here are doing right now.


----------



## Gino (Jul 20, 2010)

Lol sheepeole..........

fuck up story............


----------



## Kiss (Jul 20, 2010)

What kind of father is this? 

Bastard.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

It's funny how he's being investigated for "breaching sexual freedom" lol.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

Kiss said:


> What kind of father is this?
> 
> Bastard.



He's a bastard x2, I can't believe how fucked up some people are, its amazing how In am never used to this


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I hope this dude gets his penis ripped off by a shark.
> 
> Stupid basterd.
> 
> ...



Ya, a few of us have been trying to point out how disgusting he is and how he needs psychological help. He's not listening :\


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 20, 2010)

Messed up yes

But in this day and age not suprising.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I dislike agreeing with the group consensus, but I shall in this case; I find such an act to be somewhat disturbing by the father, and I do hope that he is punished somehow, just not by death or forced castration; in my mind, only murder is worthy of the death penalty, and one instance of sexual misconduct should not prevent a person from enjoying consensual sexual activity with another person the same age as them in the future.



Yes it does! Dude, _back the fuck up_, he doesn't *deserve* to have the thought cross his peers minds _"Hmm he deserves to have enjoyable sex still "_; Because what he took--no-- _robbed_ that little girl of can never be replaced or fixed her *A.* Innocence has been defiled *B.* She will *never* have a _true_ father figure to look up to in life/Without a father a girl is pretty fucked up but with one who screwed her up mentally? She's even more doomed. and *C.* Oh yeah the *dirty incestuous pedo-bear* deserves our sympathy; He only defiled a *7 year old girl* -- _that's not a crime worthy of castration_  -- *I hope you got the sarcasm* -- That fucker deserves the slowest kind of castration there is -- nice and painful too ~ matter fact he deserves to be mutilated with unsterilized glass.


----------



## Jay. (Jul 20, 2010)

Foolish girl. Should have took money from the boy for the bj.

Daddy was so nice to show you how to safe your financial situation in future, to feed your kids, and buy nice things and you ruin everything with giving bj's for free. whore.

we need to beat our children. I have pity with the dad. I bet he was dissapointed. Even did research on youporn for his daughter.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

Jay. said:


> Foolish girl. Should have took money from the boy for the bj.
> 
> Daddy was so nice to show you how to safe your financial situation in future, to feed your kids, and buy nice things and you ruin everything with giving bj's for free. whore.
> 
> we need to beat our children. I have pity with the dad. I bet he was dissapointed. Even did research on youporn for his daughter.



Seriously, That's not funny..


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LAWL...
> Seems I have become the villain of this thread, rather than the actual father.
> 
> what this thread needs isn't a hero, but a dark knight
> ...



Oh, way to go -- ruined a good movie and a great hero. 

Batman doesn't go about forcing himself on children, he doesn't make love to his own daughters or sons either.

Ah, you admit it yet again.

Should we watch out for your children, or others?

Normal people don't go about trying to justify having sex or forcing themselves, on a 7 year old child who trusts their parent with all their heart, only to have this sick ass Pedo twist that trust so they could fulfil their own sick ass pleasures. They sure has hell don't try and make it seem okay by saying they are a 'opportunist' either.



> I dislike agreeing with the group consensus, but I shall in this case; I find such an act to be somewhat disturbing by the father, and I do hope that he is punished somehow, just not by death or forced castration; in my mind, only murder is worthy of the death penalty, and one instance of sexual misconduct should not prevent a person from enjoying consensual sexual activity with another person the same age as them in the future.


Oh, so release this piece of crap back into the world -- still with his feelings to rape and force children -- so he can just repeat himself?

FOR F***'S SAKE! THIS WAS *HIS* CHILD! IF HIS OWN KID ISN'T SAFE, WHAT OTHERS WILL BE?!

If he couldn't control his sick pleasures to his own child, do you honestly think he will not force other kids to do the same?

Rethink your logic, it fails utterly. Castration is a _blessing_ to him, he should be happen the community doesn't drag him outside and kill him, or that he doesn't serve life.

He gets his second chance by law, but they do what they need to to keep this lowlife loser from forcing a innocent child to perform oral sex or anything else.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Crude sexual joke ahead. So beware.



*Spoiler*: __ 






ƒíᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> She will *never* have a _true_ father figure to look up to in life



I'm sure she looked up a lot at him




*Spoiler*: __ 



And if you read this then fuck you. Sick bastard reading crude sexual jokes


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I dislike agreeing with the group consensus, but I shall in this case; I find such an act to be somewhat disturbing by the father, and I do hope that he is punished somehow, just not by death or forced castration; in my mind, only murder is worthy of the death penalty, and one instance of sexual misconduct should not prevent a person from enjoying consensual sexual activity with another person the same age as them in the future.
> 
> I am much more concerned with the daughter than I am with the father; I hope that she is not traumatized by this incident and does not eventually view sexual activity as something negative. I know that this statement may seem perverse, but her apparent eagerness and lack of shyness when performing oral sex on a boy _the same age as her_ (that is very important) may indicate that later in life she will be very confident and assertive about herself and not be afraid to pursue what she desires in life, traits that I believe help a person to become successful.





I swear you're too much of a naive fool with too lenient a view on how criminals should be treated.



Terra Branford said:


> Oh, so release this piece of crap back into the world -- still with his feelings to rape and force children -- so he can just repeat himself?
> 
> FOR F***'S SAKE! THIS WAS *HIS* CHILD! IF HIS OWN KID ISN'T SAFE, WHAT OTHERS WILL BE?!
> 
> ...



Basically this :\


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you people hearing yourselves? You are talking about ripping off his limbs and putting him through slow painful castration and enjoying his suffering. What kind of world do we live in now violence has become ok and the slightest bit of sexual deviance deserves slow painful torture? 

I mean the father obviously did wrong but he could just as easily have raped her and told her if she said anything he'd beat the shit outta her. Obviously it was just a lonely guy who gave in to the hardship in his life raising his daughter by himself. Not everyone is strong. But just because you aren't strong and you give in to the temptation of doing wrong, doesn't mean you are a bad person. He could have done ALOT worse but he didn't. He clearly to some degree, still cared about his daughter, though obviously at that point he was no longer fit to raise her.

I really hope some of these posts are jokes, or you are worse than this guy is.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

We're saying he doesn't deserve his balls anymore. He'll live, but there'll be a loss of sex drive and a way of even sexually abusing someone. That's something at least. People should be punished extremely for extremely sick crimes. Stop being a little bitch when it comes to criminals. You're just showing others "hey, look! you're barely going to be punished no matter what you do!"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> Are you people hearing yourselves? You are talking about ripping off his limbs and putting him through slow painful castration and enjoying his suffering. What kind of world do we live in now violence has become ok and the slightest bit of sexual deviance deserves slow painful torture? I mean the father obviously did wrong but he could just as easily have raped her and told her if she said anything he'd beat the shit outta her. *Obviously it was just a lonely guy who gave in to the hardship in his life raising his daughter by himself.* Not everyone is strong. But just because you aren't strong and you give in to the temptation of doing wrong, doesn't mean you are a bad person. He could have done ALOT worse but he didn't. He clearly to some degree, still cared about his daughter, though obviously at that point he was no longer fit to raise her.



Do you not read what was done to this little girl?

Should we allow these actions to continue to happen without any justice to little children! Jail time will NOT stop them!



> *Obviously it was just a lonely guy who gave in to the hardship in his life raising his daughter by himself.* Not everyone is strong. But just because you aren't strong and you give in to the temptation of doing wrong, doesn't mean you are a bad person. He could have done ALOT worse but he didn't. He clearly to some degree, still cared about his daughter, though obviously at that point he was no longer fit to raise her.


What?

He did it because he is sickass loser who put his own pleasures before his child. He didn't do it because he was "lonely" he did it because he could, because there was the perfect little puppet he could manipulate to his own needs! He deserves what he gets!



> I really hope some of these posts are jokes, or you are worse than this guy is.


Now you're just being silly. 

We didn't twist our own CHILD to perform ORAL SEX on us. We didn't twist the love our of CHILD to fulfil our own sexual needs, no matter what the outcome was for the child.

Yup, we're worse than a p*d*p**** that used his own daughter. Yup, how bad of us! *crys* we want justice for a 7 year old girl who was just tricked into a sexual act.

God, what horrible people we are! Why can't we all rape and have sex with babies? OH WHY!? WHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYY!?



He deserves it, and only idiots try to justify or purify his actions. You're little "he was probably just lonely" is just `tarded. Even if I were to believe he were lonely, YOU DON'T USE YOUR CHILD! YOU DO NOT HAVE SEX OR HAVE THEM, PERFORM SEXUAL ACTS ON YOU! NEVER EVER EVER EVER!

If we show these people you get a slap on the wrist, a little jail time then they will go right back to hurting children. Punishment is given to try and persuade them to NOT do it again. Boo-hoo for him, he gets what he deserves. He shouldn't have thought he could sexually abuse his child for his *own* needs.

If he had another kid, he'd do the SAME thing!

With this punishment, he can't harm anymore babies/children.

Wait, are you going to say he created her, so he can do whatever he wants? If you start going down the same road as Dark, I think I'm going to hurl.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish my daughter was that willing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Snickers said:


> I wish my daughter was that willing.


  

I hope you are joking, if not, man, some fathers/mothers nowadays are so fucked up in the head.

People need to go through tests now, _before_ they become parents. *shakes head*


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> With this punishment, he can't harm anymore babies/children.



Not saying I support the father but he didn't really "physically" harm her


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with the punishment. But a lot of you have  expressed that seeing his loss of a penis ( this is a fate worse than death ) or ripping off his limbs would actually give you some kind of pleasure.

No screw that I am disagreeing with that punishment. If your gonna take his penis just kill him. Parents fuck up with their kids all the damn time. It's one of those sad things in life that you can't really change.You don't just shove someone into the rapist / predator category so easily. He fucked up but as far as I'm concerned hes just a really perverted and morally weak father who needs some jail time. Hes not a rapist cuz he didn't rape her.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> I'm not disagreeing with the punishment. But a lot of you have  expressed that seeing his loss of a penis ( this is a fate worse than death ) or ripping off his limbs would actually give you some kind of pleasure.



They are sadistic.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

How is the loss of his balls (that's what castration is, you moron) worse than death? -_-


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> How is the loss of his balls (that's what castration is, you moron) worse than death? -_-



Because the thing that defines you as a man (chemically) is no longer there


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Not saying I support the father but he didn't really "physically" harm her



Harm is harm even if its mental and don't give me that shit that kids don't get mentally harmed by it, because then you'd be wrong....completely.  

But I see what ya mean, if he didn't actual have sex with her, it doesn't count? We should slap his wrist and then let him go so he can do it again, right? I mean, hell, he didn't get sex sex from her this time. We'll just wait until the next time he he teaches her to actually have sex with him, right? 



kidgogeta said:


> I'm not disagreeing with the punishment. But a lot of you have  expressed that seeing his loss of a penis ( this is a fate worse than death ) or ripping off his limbs would actually give you some kind of pleasure.



That's what you get, and no, castration ISN'T worse than death. What the hell are you talking about?

He obviously doesn't care for his children like a father, he sees the kid as a sexual enjoyment. So he won't "miss" having children, but "miss" having sex with them.

*Can't do the time (the punishment), don't do the crime.​*


> Because the thing that defines you as a man (chemically) is no longer there


You lose that title as soon as you sexually harm a child.

What is your definition of "man"? Its not just the penis that makes the man, its his morals and how he sees the difference between "right" and "wrong".


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> How is the loss of his balls (that's what castration is, you moron) worse than death? -_-



It is to a lot of males, especially guys like this who don't seem to have a lot to live for but to bust a nut to some porn everyday . I know damn well what it is so maybe you should keep your immature insults to yourself.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Harm is harm even if its mental and don't give me that shit that kids don't get mentally harmed by it, because then you'd be wrong....completely.
> 
> But I see what ya mean, if he didn't actual have sex with her, it doesn't count? We should slap his wrist and then let him go so he can do it again, right? I mean, hell, he didn't get sex sex from her this time. We'll just wait until the next time he he teaches her to actually have sex with him, right?




She's still a normal 7 year old girl with an odd past 

And yea, me saying he didn't physically harm her meant that he should _have_ *sex* with _her_.

How did you get to that wonderful conclusion


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Because the thing that defines you as a man (chemically) is no longer there





kidgogeta said:


> It is to a lot of males, especially guys like this who don't seem to have a lot to live for but to bust a nut to some porn everyday . I know damn well what it is so maybe you should keep your immature insults to yourself.



Then those males should grow the fuck up. It's not what I live my life for (yes I'm a dude) and I don't find this type of shit acceptable no matter how bad you wanna "bust a nut."

And maybe you should seriously learn to not be a little bitch when it comes to criminals. Just sayin'.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> She's still a normal 7 year old girl with an odd past
> 
> And yea, me saying he didn't physically harm her meant that he should _have_ *sex* with _her_.
> 
> How did you get to that wonderful conclusion



You're defending him, one. And in another thread, you said you'd hit your kids. Who knows what the HELL goes on through your head. 



> No screw that I am disagreeing with that punishment. If your gonna take his penis just kill him. Parents fuck up with their kids all the damn time. It's one of those sad things in life that you can't really change.You don't just shove someone into the rapist / predator category so easily. He fucked up but as far as I'm concerned hes just a really perverted and morally weak father who needs some jail time. Hes not a rapist cuz he didn't rape her.



He did force her. He tricked and twisted her, _against_ her will. You think she'd want that if she wasn't taught it was OKAY? She was MANIPULATED into it, its rape. Get the hell over it and stop defending this piece of trash!

You're saying not to punish this man who perverted his OWN DAMN DAUGHTER!? How messed up are you? Do you also condone the actions of rape? Do you do this to your children, or will do it?

My god, you need as much as help as Dark does.



> It is to a lot of males, especially guys like this who don't seem to have a lot to live for but to bust a nut to some porn everyday . I know damn well what it is so maybe you should keep your immature insults to yourself.


He obviously doesn't care for his "father" role, but merely for the sexual enjoyment he thinks he can get his children to do. He could care less that he can't have children, he would care, however, that he can't have more children to force into sex.

What the hell do you think fathers are for!? They are there to help and PROTECT their children, not have sex with them! Especially if they are 7 YEARS OLD!



> He obviously doesn't care for his children like a father, he sees the kid as a sexual enjoyment. So he won't "miss" having children, but "miss" having sex with them.
> 
> Can't do the time (the punishment), don't do the crime.​


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

Look at how much you assumed about me because I wanted a LESS severe punishment for the man than you did. I don't approve of a man's castration so I am = Dark Messiah. I don't have any interest in arguing with someone who uses such black and white logic.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

What's wrong with castration? he can still function in society, he's still alive, he just can't have sex. In a few years nature will do that naturally with a decreased sex drive anyways.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You're defending him, one. And in another thread, you said you'd hit your kids. Who knows what the HELL goes on through your head.



I'm defending the technicalities. Don't confuse yourself.

And hitting your kids is not the same as having sex with them.

And there is definitely nothing wrong with hitting your kids depending on the circumstances. Only naive hippies think otherwise.

But that's another topic so don't even go there.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

ƒíᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> Honestly I won't read that for my own sake



Then don't lol? I don't even know why you quoted it unless you did read it...

There is nothing wrong with *Disciplining* them, there is however something wrong with *HITTING* them, they are two completely different things.[/QUOTE]

Disciplining can also _be_ *done* with hitting.

_Disci_plinary hitting =/=* abus*e. But of course your not supposed to hit them with hammers and whatnot.... 

What kinda sadistic mind do you have..


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread getting trolled more than a mother effer.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Disciplining can also _be_ *done* with hitting.
> 
> _Disci_plinary hitting =/=* abus*e. But of course your not supposed to hit them with hammers and whatnot....
> 
> What kinda sadistic mind do you have..



You know you sound dumb right? 
*
Hitting* someone is wrong, parents aren't *hitting* you when they *discipline* you. Did I ever say anything about hammers, cook?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> Look at how much you assumed about me because I wanted a LESS severe punishment for the man than you did. I don't approve of a man's castration so I am = Dark Messiah. I don't have any interest in arguing with someone who uses such black and white logic.



You don't want a man who sexually abused his child to pay.

You are thinking in the same levels as Dark. 

Its just how it is. I simply asked if you were going to say since he created her, he can do what he wants.

A question does not lead me to "black and white" logic. Your logic of this fucked up man, a p*d*p****, shouldn't be castrated so he doesn't harm any more children, or won't feel the need to -- is the kind of thinking Pedos hope people will do. So they can be released to do it again. Its your kind of thinking that will get rape and sex with children okay. You supporting him in anyway, is screwed up and you need to have your head checked out. Immediately. 

How is that logic? Huh!? You are wanting this man to NOT be punished for his crime! You have no logic.....at all!



> I'm defending the technicalities. Don't confuse yourself.
> 
> And hitting your kids is not the same as having sex with them.
> 
> ...


I never said it was, but if you want to hit children and beat your wife if she "nags" who the hell knows what floats through that empty shell you call a brain.

If not abusing children and women for speaking their mind equals a hippie, sure as hell I'm a hippie. I'm not a abusive rapist, something you clearly support (and most likely take part it).

Again, what the hell is your definition of "man" or "father" Its certainly not to go about beating women and children and it CERTAINLY doesn't call for the sexual abuse of them either!



> Then don't lol? I don't even know why you quoted it unless you did read it...
> 
> *What kinda sadistic mind do you have.. *


Says the one who says to beat your wife and children. 

Discipline doesn't mean to beat. A slap on the butt, or maybe the face is punishment suitable for children. But there are lines to be addressed and NOT to be crossed. Which is why parents are investigated for "abuse".


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 20, 2010)

My dad used to whoop me with a belt when I was acting bad.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Kalep said:


> My dad used to whoop me with a belt when I was acting bad.



I _think_ the law calls for 5 hits.   How many did he hit ya with?
Anything over is abuse.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I _think_ the law calls for 5 hits.   How many did he hit ya with?
> Anything over is abuse.



over 9000

more like around 7 or 10

But hes black so ya know


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You don't want a man who sexually abused his child to pay.
> 
> You are thinking in the same levels as Dark.
> 
> ...



I said he needs jail time... great so i have no logic and you can't read its settled.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> I said he needs jail time... great so i have no logic and you can't read its settled.



Jailtime isn't a suitable punishment for this crime. He gets released to do it AGAIN. Castration keeps him from doing it AGAIN.

Is it that hard for you to understand? 

Nice to see you didn't have any more shit to sell to me. 



> over 9000
> 
> more like around 7 or 10
> 
> But hes black so ya know


I can't believe this for one reason: its impossible to live through 100/200 whips for a human


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

You give the man a permanent life long mutilation because he might do something despite every indication pointing to him only doing this because his daughter caught him wacking it. I mean... why didn't he do it sooner then? People do stupid shit when they are horny. This man has never went out of his way to find children to have sex with. There are circumstances to what happened. Is that so hard for YOU to understand?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> You know you sound dumb right?
> *
> Hitting* someone is wrong, parents aren't *hitting* you when they *discipline* you. Did I ever say anything about hammers, cook?



I only sound dumb cause I think might be using *the* _forum_ features *wrong*

Ok. Just so we don't go off topic. "Hitting someone is wrong" 

And so you don't think I actually agree with that and use it against me later incorrectly, I will say that I don't agree with it.

/end of that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> You give the man a permanent life long mutilation because he might do something despite every indication pointing to him only doing this because his daughter caught him wacking it. I mean... why didn't he do it sooner then? People do stupid shit when they are horny. This man has never went out of his way to find children to have sex with. There are circumstances to what happened. Is that so hard for YOU to understand?




He manipulated his OWN CHILD into oral sex so he could feel pleasure. 
If he isn't punished, the next time he is "horny" he will do it again.
That is your excuse this time? He was horny, so let this one pass? What happened to the "lonely" excuse? So basically, if a father or mother, rape their child while they were drunk, or let's say, "horny", its not their fualt? They were horny so they should be forgiven this time?

You'd let a child offended free this time because you think he won't do again? Because this time he was "horny" and it just happened? When you are horny, you don't become a mindless sex fiend, you are still as intelligent as you were before, even if that wasn't very intelligent to begin with. 

Do you know how ignorant you sound right now?

Get the hell over it. He needs to be castrated and I hope he never ever ever, has the need to have sex again. Its suitable for him being a piece of crap.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 20, 2010)

Before I start this, I must tell all other on-lookers.
Ishinoue,fiore neve, and terra branford are actually going on this hate campaign against me for another thread. It isn't because I am so morally reprehensible (I Kinda am though), but because they do not like my views on OTHER topics. we have history... 



Ishinoue said:


> I hope this dude gets his penis ripped off by a shark.
> 
> Stupid basterd.
> 
> ...



So, completely legal i*c*st drives you to the point where you fantisize about murdering and dismemberment? Am I the one who needs to go to therapy, or is it you. death threats are worth a ban here, so I would be careful.






Vicious-chan said:


> Ya, a few of us have been trying to point out how disgusting he is and how he needs psychological help. He's not listening :\



Sure, and everyone else isn't disgusting?
stating that I would sleep with my legal, hot, and horny daughter isn't so outlandish. I didn't say she would be underage, unwilling, adulterous, OR anything negative of the like. Everyone keeps talking about power and all this other stuff, well, what if she lived on her own? had a job?

then what? maybe she just thinks her dear old dad is a stud and wants to see what her mom saw in em?

Do I say "oh, it's wrong! what will people think!?" No. that is bitch-talk.
I would of course talk it over with her, and if its to the point where she is completely resolute... then yes, I would.

All else is society driven faggotry.





Terra Branford said:


> Oh, way to go -- ruined a good movie and a great hero.


really? I could barely make out what he was saying 



> Batman doesn't go about forcing himself on children, he doesn't make love to his own daughters or sons either.


you haven't actually read batman have you???
cassandra cain says you are talking bullshit.

And I wouldn't force myself on anyone. what kind of mood would that produce


and all his little orphan girls have had BIG crushes on him.
and he made out with a few. But pedagogy/pedophilia has ALWAYS been a large part of the undertones in batman, but someone who merely watches the movies like the idiot masses wouldn't know that.



> Ah, you admit it yet again.
> 
> Should we watch out for your children, or others?
> 
> Normal people don't go about trying to justify having sex or forcing themselves, on a 7 year old child who trusts their parent with all their heart, only to have this sick ass Pedo twist that trust so they could fulfil their own sick ass pleasures. They sure has hell don't try and make it seem okay by saying they are a 'opportunist' either.



yeah, I don't care for 7. Way to young.
But at 19, a good 14 is still REALLY in my range. If you have any 14 year olds, and they are sleazy and you live in brazil, or some asian country, then yes. Lock them little bitches in the house, cause they may come back knocked up and in love with a slightly older man.

Otherwise, no. your cool. And I never Justified it, I rationalized it. It was a bad thing, but I just discribed in a logical fashion how bad things happen.
If I gave you the recipe for freebase cocaine (crack), would that make me a drug dealer? No. Just a man with illegal cooking skills.

If I told you how an event that had pedophilia involved logically happened with the least amount of "psycho child rapist atmosphere" does that make me a p*d*p****? Not really, because a p*d*p**** is someone who is primarily attracted to prepubescent girls. I am not. 
Newly post pubescent girls? Aw shit. now your talkin my game, but anything before that is gag-reflex territory.

Plus, having a desire and acting on it are two different things. Some people have a desire to be shat on, but it never happens.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

> I cannot believe that you are saying this? What if you were that father? Surely you would wish for a second chance, a chance for redemption? Your viewpoint is a barbaric and violent one, similar to what was seen in ancient cultures, and it makes you little better than the father, as you are sinking to his level.



I can't believe you are saying _this_? He'll live without his dick. He's not going to die if he doesn't get some. He doesn't need a penis to be forgiven, but there is also a price for committing a crime and that price is making sure you *can never do it again.*

He should have though about that _before_ he defiled his own flesh and blood, but he didn't did he?  He though for the moment and disregarded his daughters well being for her state of mind.

*dark messiah verdandi*

I don't care what you have to say, just don't speak to me directly any longer.

oh and~




> *Matthew 6:14-15*
> 
> For if you forgive men when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. But if you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The man could still assault people in other ways, even without his genitalia, such as with his bare hands or with a weapon, so removing them would be pointless, and I actually imagine that it would make him angrier. If someone castrated me, I would be furious for losing such a vital and intimate part of my anatomy.



And if he does such, he'll lose more than his balls next time. Would you prefer we got rid of him entirely then from the start? Or how about jail for life where it'll be a waste of the people's money and the resources of the planet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

Dark, I could care less what happened in another thread. What you speak of its fucked up, entirely. I don't let other threads get to me (Ask Vicious and a few of my friends, I never let it get to me, at all). That is how I see it, this is how I feel towards it. You sat here in this thread and in messages, telling me how sex with a child is okay.

You would let this offense against a little girl, a 7 year old girl, go unpunished because you believe he won't go and do it again? He wasn't even drunk! He was in perfect mental health, he did he because he COULD!

This man deserves what he gets. He manipulated a child guys, A CHILD, into oral sex and then payed her money, most likely to keep her silent. He knew what he was doing when he did it, it would be a little different if he was high or drunk, because then he wouldn't be thinking right.

But he was perfectly capable of thinking and knowing what he did, was wrong and disgusting.

A lot worse could have happened, death, life sentence, a painful removable of his balls or worse. Being castrated won't effect him, he obviously doesn't care oR is suited, for the father role.

He had sex with his 7 year old daughter, someone he was SUPPOSED to protect. Instead, he manipulated her into a sexual interaction. 

If he didn't want to be castrated, he shouldn't have done the crime.

EDIT:


> So, completely legal i*c*st drives you to the point where you fantisize about murdering and dismemberment? Am I the one who needs to go to therapy, or is it you. death threats are worth a ban here, so I would be careful.


Can I report you for child molestation and that you admitted you'd have sex with your daughter and underage girls?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sex so much as sexual actions, though who knows, maybe he did and it hasn't been brought out. Still, it's sick. Dark is just.. too far gone I think to listen though :\


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2010)

Mahatma Ghandi once said, "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind," decrying the old Hebrew philosophy of "an eye for an eye." Why does everyone here believe that the father is incapable of learning from his actions? You all have so little faith in humanity that I am appalled by your words. If such vicious punishments are employed, then I believe that conflict will continue and peace will never be attained. Only by showing compassion and mercy can this cycle of death and revenge be broken, in my mind.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Mahatma Ghandi once said, "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind," decrying the old Hebrew philosophy of "an eye for an eye." Why does everyone here believe that the father is incapable of learning from his actions? You all have so little faith in humanity that I am appalled by your words. If such vicious punishments are employed, then I believe that conflict will continue and peace will never be attained. Only by showing compassion and mercy can this cycle of death and revenge be broken, in my mind.



Such is human nature, we are doomed to repeat our mistakes. Ghandhi is wise, yes, but this is to make sure that he never does it again. He's unworthy of trust.

He won't die without a penis. Or will he? Life will suck, but he'll live.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Mahatma Ghandi once said, "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind," decrying the old Hebrew philosophy of "an eye for an eye." Why does everyone here believe that the father is incapable of learning from his actions? You all have so little faith in humanity that I am appalled by your words. If such vicious punishments are employed, then I believe that conflict will continue and peace will never be attained. Only by showing compassion and mercy can this cycle of death and revenge be broken, in my mind.



Oh, should we let him go so he can do it again to another girl so you guys can repeat your posts by saying the same stupid stuff again?

He had sex with a child, a 7 year old baby. Castration isn't the end of the world for him. If he wanted to play the father role, he wouldn't have done what he did.

Murder would be too much, castration so he can't hurt another child is suitable to his crime. No matter how much you think its not, it is.

Castration will not hurt or kill him, it will make sure he will never do it again to a child.

--->

But going by your logic, if a person kills someone their first time, we should let them go because its their first offense?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 20, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Mahatma Ghandi once said, "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind," decrying the old Hebrew philosophy of "an eye for an eye." Why does everyone here believe that the father is incapable of learning from his actions? You all have so little faith in humanity that I am appalled by your words. If such vicious punishments are employed, then I believe that conflict will continue and peace will never be attained. Only by showing compassion and mercy can this cycle of death and revenge be broken, in my mind.



An eye for an eye may leave the world blind, but it'll leave the world a little wiser. And humanity has only proven how little faith they are deserving of. Take a look around you for once. I don't think castration is really that big a deal though, sure he can't have sex, but he'd still live and have a chance at a life. He'd deserve it.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 20, 2010)

Tera you just.. really don't know how to argue I'm sorry.  " People do stupid things when they are horny" . This is a fact. Even many of our presidents succumb. Just because I stated it doesn't mean I'm using it as an excuse for his actions, or else i wouldn't recommend the jail time. You insist that the next time he has sexual urges he WILL commit an act towards a child again but you have NOTHING to back it up. You just keep repeating yourself. IN THIS PARTICULAR CASE A CHILD GETTING INVOLVED IN THIS MANS SEXUAL DEVIANCE WAS COMPLETELY CIRCUMSTANTIAL.

Putting this man in the same category as men who go to elementary schools and kidnap children? He didn't even harm her or penetrate her. Stop your rambling about how the child was taken advantage of we know she was, but this isn't anything so severe for the girl that she won't be able to live a normal life. You really need to understand how severe this is. A permanent loss of the ability to feel any true sexual desire, why wouldn't prison suffice? Believe it or not people are still capable of learning from their mistakes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 21, 2010)

@kidgogeta: My name is "Terra". 



It doesn't effect your way of thinking. You posted it as a reason -- as if it were like being drunk or high -- he couldn't control his actions, he could have, he chose not to. He wanted to manipulate his daughter into performing oral sex. He could think clearly, he knew what was wrong or right, he just didn't give a damn about her. And just because our Presidents have slept with _adult_ women and couldn't control themselves, doesn't make your statement any better. People who do it are scumbags, whether you agree or not. 

How many times does a p*d*p**** have to rape and sexual abuse a child for *you* to qualify them as a bad person? As I've said before, if his daughter wasn't safe, what makes you think he won't do this to others? Who pete's sake, he did this to his own daughter! 

I repeat myself because you utterly fail to see how illogical and stupid your thinking is.



> Putting this man in the same category as men who go to elementary schools and kidnap children? He didn't even harm her or penetrate her. Stop your rambling about how the child was taken advantage of we know she was, *but this isn't anything so severe for the girl that she won't be able to live a normal life*. You really need to understand how severe this is. A permanent loss of the ability to feel any true sexual desire, why wouldn't prison suffice? Believe it or not people are still capable of learning from their mistakes.



Its still a *sexual* act!. It doesn't matter if he didn't get to have vaginal sex, it was *still sex*!

What...the hell did you say? Do you even know what the hell you are talking about? These things happen *ALL THE TIME*! These children are *always* effected by this. I'm sorry you aren't smart enough to grasp that. 

---->

Okay DemonDragonJ, maybe we can have a nice debate. 



> To the three people who posted after my post: if your advice is followed, the father will not be able to enjoy a normal and healthy sexual relationship with an adult woman. Surely you would not want to deny him that?



He obviously goes for the little babies. The little ones who don't know any better, the little one that thought her father was suppose to love and protect her from these* exact* things. Instead, he does what a lowlife scumbag does and manipulated his poor baby girl into performing oral sex on him.

Why should he enjoy a normal and healthy sexual relationship after what he did to a baby, a poor, defenseless child who didn't know any better? Why should he live on without any punishment whilst his daughter will grow up, scarred that her only father made her perform oral sex on him? How healthy do you think _her_ life will be? 

Not very healthy.



> Also, why does anyone here care about this event? Do you live in Taiwan? Are you friends with the girl who was affected by her father's actions? I live in the United States, literally across the world from Taiwan, and I do not care about this incident. I hear about such terrible events very frequently, and at this point in my life, now my twenty-third year of being alive, I have become jaded and accustomed to such events. I shall not deny the tragedy of this event, but nor shall I spare any concern for the people who were involved. It may be callous for me to say this, but I simply do not have the time or energy to care about people who are distant from me.


It doesn't matter if we don't know her.... 

We are humans, we are suppose to care for one another, it shouldn't matter if that life lives thousands of miles away. She is a _baby_, and her parent had her do something so disgusting and nasty. He knew it was wrong, he told her not to tell. He knew what he was getting into before he did it. He needs to pay the punishment, or Pedophiles will think they can do it without a punishment.



> Also, I feel that I should mention that I consider castration to be "cruel and unusual punishment," which many countries have outlawed. I am not certain if Taiwan has outlawed it, but I certainly hope that they have, for the sake of the father. Surely having his daughter removed from his custody, combined with a prison sentence, is sufficient punishment?



Jail time would short and he would be released to just end up repeating the same act over again.

For the _sake_ of the father, the man that showed *not even family members stop* his drive to have sex with whatever he could.....? Wow, what about justice to the little girl and the prevention of future sexually abused children/people?

Now, I would totally get what you are saying if he was high or drunk, but he _wasn't_. He was in a _healthy functional state_ and he still choice to do what he did.

He can still have a sex life, he just want have his testicles to make anymore children to sexually abuse.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Dark, I could care less what happened in another thread. What you speak of its fucked up, entirely. I don't let other threads get to me (Ask Vicious and a few of my friends, I never let it get to me, at all). That is how I see it, this is how I feel towards it. You sat here in this thread and in messages, telling me how sex with a child is okay.


Actually I didn't. once one is of legal age of consent they are considered able to make their own decisions, and thus are young adults. 






> You would let this offense against a little girl, a 7 year old girl, go unpunished because you believe he won't go and do it again? He wasn't even drunk! He was in perfect mental health, he did he because he COULD!


Never. Would I take away his ability to have an erection because he got a blowjob from his daugher? no. I would follow the law and list him as a sex offender and give him the correct time in prison, which is 5-10 years. After he got out, he is basically free, except for the fact that he will never be able to get a decent job again. That is punishment.

Castration is rediculous. that is for people who cannot control themselves to a point of psychosis. not for first time offenders. The law has this handled.




> This man deserves what he gets. He manipulated a child guys, A CHILD, into oral sex and then payed her money, most likely to keep her silent. He knew what he was doing when he did it, it would be a little different if he was high or drunk, because then he wouldn't be thinking right.


Yeah. he was just nasty and horny. a terrible mix in the wrong hands.



> But he was perfectly capable of thinking and knowing what he did, was wrong and disgusting.


yes.



> A lot worse could have happened, death, life sentence, a painful removable of his balls or worse. Being castrated won't effect him, he obviously doesn't care oR is suited, for the father role


.

Obviously you do not know the law... and this is where things REALLY got bad. you thought I was too lenient, but you have an extremely jaded view of how the system works.

1. castration is a chemical process. there is no ball chopping. you take a pill and after a while you cannot get an erection. basically it's anti-viagra. Also, one can still take pills to get an erection after a physical castration, and orgasm. so that wouldn't work.

2. the death sentence is reserved for murderers. repeat murderers. and child murderers.

3. Life sentences are for people who have commited 3 felonies. you NEVER get life until you have done so.



> He had sex with his 7 year old daughter, someone he was SUPPOSED to protect. Instead, he manipulated her into a sexual interaction.
> 
> If he didn't want to be castrated, he shouldn't have done the crime.


He wasn't...



> EDIT:
> 
> Can I report you for child molestation and that you admitted you'd have sex with your daughter and underage girls?



Absolutely. And you will be sued and arrested for filing a false report, which is a felony. that means you automatically get 2-5 years in prison, seeing as I basically haven't left my house all summer, haven't had sex since school ended, have not fathered any children, and have never had sex with an underage girl.

PM me when you get to prison. Oh, wait... you aren't allowed to use computers there. 

Terra, my advice to you is learn your state or county laws as quickly as possible. it is not safe to live without understanding your boundries...



Vicious-chan said:


> Not sex so much as sexual actions, though who knows, maybe he did and it hasn't been brought out. Still, it's sick. Dark is just.. too far gone I think to listen though :\



Nah... you can convince me if your arguement is good enough.
I am not crazy or anything, just a dude who loves poon, and would think it would be kinda hot for my wife and sexy daughter (both legal) to give me milk-baths and make out with each other, and then orgy 

Call it a fetish for now, but whatever. everyone has their thing. 

The romans and egyptians did it, so its good enough for me.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 21, 2010)

Children these days.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 21, 2010)

kidgogeta said:


> Tera you just.. really don't know how to argue I'm sorry.  " People do stupid things when they are horny" . This is a fact. Even many of our presidents succumb. Just because I stated it doesn't mean I'm using it as an excuse for his actions, or else i wouldn't recommend the jail time. You insist that the next time he has sexual urges he WILL commit an act towards a child again but you have NOTHING to back it up. You just keep repeating yourself. IN THIS PARTICULAR CASE A CHILD GETTING INVOLVED IN THIS MANS SEXUAL DEVIANCE WAS COMPLETELY CIRCUMSTANTIAL.
> 
> Putting this man in the same category as men who go to elementary schools and kidnap children? He didn't even harm her or penetrate her. Stop your rambling about how the child was taken advantage of we know she was, but this isn't *anything so severe for the girl that she won't be able to live a normal life.* You really need to understand how severe this is. A permanent loss of the ability to feel any true sexual desire, why wouldn't prison suffice? Believe it or not people are still capable of learning from their mistakes.



Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong.
When she is old enough to realize what he did to her, do you think she will be able to trust him?
Knowing that her FATHER tricked her into sexual pleasure.
No. She might even end up having a distrust in men. I mean why not? The first man in her life betrayed her.
She's going to need years of therapy. Or not. She might end up a lesbian. Which just throws another fertile female out the window.
Note: I have nothing against lesbians, nor am I saying all Lesbians got molested by their father. Just saying she is more likely to hate men.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 21, 2010)

Im Taiwanese (living in NZ, but go back for hols) and firstly i have to say 

Fuck why doesnt this shit happen to me 

Ive read a lot of the comments in here and tbh im leaning towards Dark's side. I was especially impressed by one of his comments. the reason the girl will be traumatized when she grows up is NOT at all because of the fact that she had oral sex with her father. AT ALL. She will become traumatized and ostracized by the cruel modern society which views i*c*st as unacceptable and morally wrong. Think about it. If society had no such sexual taboos on i*c*st noone would even turn heads at this type of news.

Im not saying i*c*st is good (from a genetic view its very bad) but theres nothing wrong if close kin fell in love and decided to have sexual relationships. 
i do agree that its not nice to have sex with children, given that they generally wont be able to understand the consequences of wat they are doing, and it should be made a punishable offence.

The man should go to jail for what he is, a child molester. However when he is released, if he and his daughter are both still consenting (and the girl is of legal age) i see no problem in them having a sexual relationship (wonder if his wife will mind ._.)


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 21, 2010)

_*EGHH!!!!*_D'8

They failed to mention the boys reaction btw...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> Im Taiwanese (living in NZ, but go back for hols) and firstly i have to say
> 
> Fuck why doesnt this shit happen to me
> 
> ...



The thing is she did not willingly commit i*c*st so it's not like that will be her fault . She was coaxed by her father to give her a fuckign blow job , because he told her it's fun or something .

So not only will she be traumatised when in relation to men , but there is a high chance she could start to view herself as unnormal and think she realy did willingly commit i*c*st , because that's how these situatons work out a lot , sadly .


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The thing is she did not willingly commit i*c*st so it's not like that will be her fault . She was coaxed by her father to give her a fuckign blow job , because he told her it's fun or something .
> 
> So not only will she be traumatised when in relation to men , but there is a high chance she could start to view herself as unnormal and think she realy did willingly commit i*c*st , because that's how these situatons work out a lot , sadly .



but the point is WHY would she start to view herself as unnormal. its not like one day she suddenly goes "OMG I JUST SUCKED MY DAD'S COCK IM FUCKING UNNORMAL!!!!11!!!"

she will start to view herself as unnormal because of society. People around her will view her as unnormal because of their "morals" and inevitably their views will rub off onto her and she will think "everyone says im unnormal... maybe i AM unnormal"

again, if people didnt see this shit as unnormal then the girl would not be traumatized. its not her dad's fault that she will be traumatized, but our fault for believing in these taboos surrounding sexual acts like what she did.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

First of , pedophilia is rightly seen as unnormal .

Second , she did not actively participate in sex of her own free will , but was coaxed by her father into doing it .

So that will end in unecessary self doubt .

I mean why are you writing like she is an adult , when she is 7 years old .


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 21, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> First of , pedophilia is *rightly* seen as unnormal .
> 
> Second , she did not actively participate in sex of her own free will , but was coaxed by her father into doing it .
> 
> ...



explain why it is "rightly" seen as unnormal. Who said it wasnt right in the first place? The main reason i can think of is that at 7 females are not biologically ready to mate so theres no point in copulating with children since the main point of sex is to procreate.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 21, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> but the point is WHY would she start to view herself as unnormal. its not like one day she suddenly goes "OMG I JUST SUCKED MY DAD'S COCK IM FUCKING UNNORMAL!!!!11!!!"
> 
> she will start to view herself as unnormal because of society. People around her will view her as unnormal because of their "morals" and inevitably their views will rub off onto her and she will think "everyone says im unnormal... maybe i AM unnormal"
> 
> again, if people didnt see this shit as unnormal then the girl would not be traumatized. its not her dad's fault that she will be traumatized, but our fault for believing in these taboos surrounding sexual acts like what she did.



Well let's say we didn't have these taboos hm?
People would be having sex with children. Because it's "alright."
i*c*st is alright. Therefore, most people and fathers, protective of their daughters, would hook them up with their brothers, uncles, ect.
No mix of genes happen. For the most part. So slowly, the human race breaks down.
No to mention horrible mutations.
And to say "it's only Oral." Well.... Yes it was only oral. But come on.... Oral comes right along with intercourse. It's still sexual pleasure. It's still a sexual act. And then she's going to be like "I want more." But no... That would be incorrect i*c*st!
I won't yell about how wrong you are. Just..... Think about what I said. I admit, I think Terra and everyone else got a little too passionate. But come on...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, I feel that I should mention that I consider castration to be  which many countries have outlawed.





> DUBOIS
> ...Have you ever raised a puppy?
> 
> 
> ...



Might be from a book, but I agree with it :\ Basically, punishments SHOULD be cruel and unusual. Cruel to inflict pain which is a basic thing for all life that teaches not to do that again. Unusual so it remains in your and others memories for a long time. There's more I want to quote, but I'm sure I'm approaching the character limit.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

> A GIRL blurts out a question
> GIRL
> Mr. Dubois, but why?  Why didn't
> they flog any of the kids who
> ...



Just to finish up the quote so you can see more of the context for fun on other thoughts like "Juvenile delinquents"

 in case you want to read it all. Interesting read though.


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow so mannnyyyyyyyyyy angry people in this thread:amazed...........


Dark Messiah,DemonDragonj,Kidgogeta,pikachuwei U guys are awesome 

Inb4 Ur Omg you're supporting a p*d*p****


----------



## dymlos (Jul 21, 2010)

Wtf?  truly disgusting.  People have no morals these days, sad really...


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2010)

Taiwanese father taught...Vicious-chan You're as sick as the rest of them and should seek help. Why do I feel you're a dupe or a troll.

Thank u for proving my point U see I'm not going to waste my time with U or
your friends that's actually sitting Up in this thread saying chopp his balls/dick off
When there is clearly more than one way to solve the problem...........period


----------



## Hellion01 (Jul 21, 2010)

They start young nowadays...i aint shocked.

But damn...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicious-chan, what was the purpose of that lengthy passage that you quoted above?

And why is that no moderator has posted in this thread or in the thread about Alyssa Bustamante, the fifteen-year-old girl who killed the nine-year-old girl? I really would like to hear their opinions, and also hope that they could resolve any hostilities between forum members.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

Gino said:


> Taiwanese father taught...Vicious-chan You're as sick as the rest of them and should seek help. Why do I feel you're a dupe or a troll.
> 
> Thank u for proving my point U see I'm not going to waste my time with U or
> your friends that's actually sitting Up in this thread saying chopp his balls/dick off
> When there is clearly more than one way to solve the problem...........period



I'm not going to take _you_ or anyone else seriously who can't type properly either. There's seriously nothing wrong with him being castrated (chemically or literally). He'll live fine. Grow up and stop thinking the only way to live is to "bone as much tail as you can" (as others who you support have said in such a way). He failed in his duty as a parent horribly, no doubt caused psychological harm to her that, at her age, she probably won't get over for a long time, and sexually misused someone. Since he can't clearly control himself and his sexual urges and drive, then clearly a castration is in order. If it was pure rape, I'd call for his execution entirely.

The fact you're so lenient on him is utterly disgusting and, if you read my long quotes, you'd hopefully see some reasoning in my thought process (which I share with Heinlein). The kind of punishments in place now don't really do anything. They teach criminals how to be criminals further, they are a light slap on the wrist, and they're just a pathetic excuse for a "punishment." FFS, why are some people so damn seemingly nonchalant about such criminals and their crimes? You're doing nothing, but encouraging OTHERS to be such a criminal as they see "oh, someone else did it and was barely punished, no big deal." God, so disgusting.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Vicious-chan, what was the purpose of that lengthy passage that you quoted above?
> 
> And why is that no moderator has posted in this thread or in the thread about Alyssa Bustamante, the fifteen-year-old girl who killed the nine-year-old girl? I really would like to hear their opinions, and also hope that they could resolve any hostilities between forum members.



First, that long passage is from a few pages of Robert A. Heinlein's Starship Troopers. A damn good book with some very interesting philosophies behind things (That I agree with). Essentially what I wanted you to get out of that was that punishments SHOULD be cruel and unusual. Cruel to invoke pain which is basic to all and so teaches one on a basic level what is right from wrong. It's something nature instilled in us and should be used to teach(note there is a difference between punishment and abuse though, I think most people mix up the two and they have a problem with sadistic abuse more). 

Unusual is necessary too as if it were common, than it's not as memorable to the individual and so they forget easier. Punishments are SUPPOSED to be cruel and unusual (the debate is more how far) in order to be a proper punishment. The passage explains it far better than I do though, just read it. It's not THAT long (god the modern era is making people lazy).

Second, why should a moderator post here? They might have an opinion, but don't care to give it. They don't have to, why would it matter if they do say anything anyways? Just because they're a moderator doesn't necessarily mean a damn. And hostility between people is a fact of life, though I think that word is used wrong in terms of me. I feel no hostility toward anyone. I might feel some disgust towards people or pity or whatnot, but outright hostility? Nope, not even if you think my words are hostile, they are never in a hostile manner. It'd be easier to understand if it was a vocal debate.

So ya, read that passage, we're not outright flaming people or anything so mods aren't needed (bad/rude words are nothing to get a mod involved in on the grounds of "flaming" if there's no real flaming as there's an actual discussion going on, just rude things being said or whatnot).


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'm not going to take _you_ or anyone else seriously who can't type properly either. There's seriously nothing wrong with him being castrated (chemically or literally). He'll live fine. Grow up and stop thinking the only way to live is to "bone as much tail as you can" (as others who you support have said in such a way). He failed in his duty as a parent horribly, no doubt caused psychological harm to her that, at her age, she probably won't get over for a long time, and sexually misused someone. Since he can't clearly control himself and his sexual urges and drive, then clearly a castration is in order. If it was pure rape, I'd call for his execution entirely.
> 
> The fact you're so lenient on him is utterly disgusting and, if you read my long quotes, you'd hopefully see some reasoning in my thought process (which I share with Heinlein). The kind of punishments in place now don't really do anything. They teach criminals how to be criminals further, they are a light slap on the wrist, and they're just a pathetic excuse for a "punishment." FFS, why are some people so damn seemingly nonchalant about such criminals and their crimes? You're doing nothing, but encouraging OTHERS to be such a criminal as they see "oh, someone else did it and was barely punished, no big deal." God, so disgusting.





I didn't type my post that way blame on your fucked up computer.Plus how the fuck do you know He would live fine have you ever been castrated .That's the problem right there then you're are saying I am being lenient bro
 If He gets  life or jail-time period I don't think he would be molesting anybody or anyone no time soon so what am I saying he wouldn't be using his penis anytime anyway so whats the purpose of castration.........


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 21, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> explain why it is "rightly" seen as unnormal. Who said it wasnt right in the first place? The main reason i can think of is that at 7 females are not biologically ready to mate so theres no point in copulating with children since the main point of sex is to procreate.



Are you asking me _why _it's wrong to have sex with/rape children ?


That's not what you're asking , _*right *_?!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

Gino said:


> I didn't type my post that way blame on your fucked up computer.Plus how the fuck do you know He would live fine have you ever been castrated .That's the problem right there then you're are saying I am being lenient bro
> If He gets  life or jail-time period I don't think he would be molesting anybody or anyone no time soon so what am I saying he wouldn't be using his penis anytime anyway so whats the purpose of castration.........



Are you seriously someone can't live without their balls?  people have been castrated a lot in history and, guess what, they all lived fine. Some where high ranking officials. Learn please!


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 21, 2010)

*DemonDragonJ*, he will not die without his penis, he will survive without sex, it won't effect his living quality in _anyway_, its not like he's losing something vital or rather important like an arm or leg. 

That girl will grow up with intense mental problems, nothing can't replace lost *trust and innocence*, juts like nothing will replace his _oh so important_ penis, he deserves it, why in the hell would we or _should we_ take into account what will be _best for the p*d*p****-incestuous father_ who took advantage of his *own daughter*? I don't care why he did it he still did, I don't care if he's sorry but he still has to pay not with his life, but something has to be done to remind him of the consequences of what he did and why he will never do it again.

Someone like him has no--and I mean absolutely *NO* limits or morals to what they can or want to do.

You know whats cruel and unusual? The fact that he'd take out his own sexual and disturbing urges on his own daughter -- his flesh and blood who most likely trusted him deeply -- that is cruel and unusual.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2010)

Not taking any sides here, but I myself would probably entertain thoughts of suicide if I was castrated. You always appreciate things better when its gone.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 21, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Not taking any sides here, but I myself would probably entertain thoughts of suicide if I was castrated. You always appreciate things better when its gone.



That little girl will most likely consider suicide herself for multiple reasons when she is older.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Vicious-chan: I see that your name is very appropriate for you, for you are a vicious person. Very rarely do I insult other people; in fact, I reserve insults for only the most special of occasions, when I severely dislike another person, and this is such an occasion. I shall return your words to you now: I hope that you never get married or become a parent with that vengeful attitude of yours. I pity any person who becomes your spouse or any children that you may have, for such attitudes as those that you display indicate, from my experience, a violent person who is likely to become abusive toward other people, especially family members. With such a bloodthirsty personality as yours, perhaps you should join the military; you could "punish" your nation's enemies as much as you wished to do so, there.


Now this side is starting to overreact. 
Because someone feels strongly about molestation of the young, doesn't make them a horrible parent or spouse.
I don't think they yell "CASTRATION" to everything. Just personally sexually based crimes.
Now come on NF play nice.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> That little girl will most likely consider suicide herself for multiple reasons when she is older.



I don't know what you are getting at here. I don't support the fathers actions in the least. I'm simply saying castration is a bigger deal then some people seem to realize. 

Hopefully that poor girl wont get to that point. Children are a lot better at compartmentalizing trauma then adults, so that's somewhat fortunate.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 21, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> I don't know what you are getting at here. I don't support the fathers actions in the least. I'm simply saying castration is a bigger deal then some people seem to realize.
> 
> Hopefully that poor girl wont get to that point. Children are a lot better at compartmentalizing trauma then adults, so that's somewhat fortunate.



He won't die without his penis. 

Wedding days, fathers giving them away etc. these are all very important to girls/women, when she hits these points in her life she'll constantly be reminded what _dear ol' dad_ did, castration is the punishment for this guy.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> He won't die without his penis.



Of course not.



??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> Wedding days, fathers giving them away etc. these are all very important to girls/women, when she hits these points in her life she'll constantly be reminded what _dear ol' dad_ did, castration is the punishment for this guy.



He should be punished, but if he really is a rapist, castration won't prevent him from raping people. They tend to find ways around that.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 21, 2010)

Castration, don't terrorists use that as torture? Shit's intense. And pedo-dad


----------



## Gino (Jul 21, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Are you seriously someone can't live without their balls?  people have been castrated a lot in history and, guess what, they all lived fine. Some where high ranking officials. Learn please!




I see you didn't get the point at all.......seriously bro stop fucking  responding to me your wasting my time


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 21, 2010)

He's not going to die from lack of his balls, he's not going to be humiliated in general unless people find out he was castrated, and even then he probably won't be ridiculed. Maybe avoided, but people will avoid him for the fact he did this in general. And you really think he'll be humiliated? If he felt humiliation he'd already be feeling it for what he did to his daughter. Hell, if he did feel humiliation, GOOD. It's a good tool in which to be used to teach someone more about right from wrong.

And Gino, read what you've said, you are coming off as the kinda person who's saying his life will be utter shit PURELY because he lost his balls. No, he'll be fine. Losing ones balls is not the end all be all of the world as we know it. Hell, if it was chemical castration he would have a lowered sex drive (good, to keep him from doing shit to more kids cause he won't have the sexual urges too as this was based on sexual urges, not a power thing as far as I can tell) and he can still be fine normally.

Tell me, why does he, after doing such a disgusting thing toward someone so young that'll give her serious psychological issues for years, why do you think he deserves to have sexual pleasure again? Even so, it's not like it's the ONLY pleasure in the world. You (and others who are aligning with you on this) seriously must still be in high school and of a very immature stance as you seem to be focusing so much on the sexual pleasure and his "right" to have it even after he did this. He really doesn't deserve that anymore. He's already had sex, hell he's already procreated, but clearly he can't control himself sexually with even his own daughter. Doesn't matter how bad he even feels about it now, that could be an act for all we know, but castrating him (ball removal or chemical) is going to keep him from doing it again. Be it for fear of worse repercussion, be it because he just doesn't have the urge to, or be it for whatever other reasons, it's very likely he won't. You guys are seemingly coming at this like it's a rape case and it's a power high he was having, it really doesn't seem that way. So it's not likely he'll repeat the crime no matter what after having been punished so severely. 

But mere jail time? God you're being naive fools. Jail is seriously flawed in most of the world. It doesn't rehabilitate, it doesn't teach for the better, it just teaches how to be a better criminal.


----------



## Hero (Jul 21, 2010)

More crazy bitches. Well the girl was manipulated so another fucked up dad.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Jul 21, 2010)

Funny how I try to calm the waters and everyone ignores me.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 21, 2010)

SammyTehDuckie said:


> Funny how I try to calm the waters and everyone ignores me.



Typical. Welcome to NF


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> He should be punished, but if he really is a rapist, castration won't prevent him from raping people. They tend to find ways around that.



It'll definitely show him the price of his actions, won't it?



			
				DemonDragonJ said:
			
		

> If I had to choose between being amputated or being castrated, I would choose to be amputated without question, because my limbs can be replaced far more easily than can my genitalia, I can still masturbate or engage in sexual intercourse with one limb missing, and I would not be ridiculed nearly as much for being amputated as I would be for being castrated.
> 
> And how would the father masturbate? I can understand people not wanting him to abuse other people, but he can still use his limbs to attack others, and I certainly do not believe that he should have his right to masturbate taken away from him. He needs to be able to release his sexual tension somehow.



I don't know why you think sex is so important but honestly its not, and I personally think _chemical castration_ --though not nearly has effective -- would do the job nice and fine. _I_ wouldn't want to lose a leg or an arm, because you can still walk and enjoy nature/life without a penis.

_Believe me,_ he won't be ridiculed for the lack of his penis, more like for _defiling his own daughter_ -- I highly doubt he cares about what people will say. 

Why _would or should_ we think about *his rights?* We should think about his rights the same way he thought about his daughters rigths -- Which is to say -- *NOT AT ALL*.

*Short term actions have long term consequences *. Its a lesson to be learned.​


----------



## shikaigash (Jul 22, 2010)

WTF okay this is seriously fucked up I mean talk about p*d*p**** but come on she's effing 7


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

shikaigash said:


> WTF okay this is seriously fucked up I mean talk about p*d*p**** but come on she's effing 7



I know right? Its down-right wrong.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 22, 2010)

SammyTehDuckie said:


> Funny how I try to calm the waters and everyone ignores me.



Agreed. Let the hotheads and trolls collide. An amazing Internet sers business photo just went over everybody's head.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Agreed. Let the hotheads and trolls collide. An amazing Internet sers business photo just went over everybody's head.



You aren't exactly _on topic_ with this post either :/


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow. . .


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2010)

ƒíᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> It'll definitely show him the price of his actions, won't it?



That's the problem. For all we know, castrating the guy and then releasing him in society will only cause him to strike again, this time in anger. Some people are more concerned about sex then others, and this guy seems to be that type. He could easily decide to end his life, and he figures "I'm gonna die anyways, why not cause as much destruction on the way out!"

There you have it-another shooting in the works.

There are much more effective ways of making this guy pay for his actions. You guys that are saying castration will fix the problem are only looking at this from a sexual point of view. With no outlet to express his sexual desires, he could move on to something else like murder.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

I never said we release him and just let him wander around. Even if he was to be castrated, he'd still be incarcerated for a short while and forced into therapy sessions to deal with his lack of control and issues. Even then, after he is released he still has to take therapy sessions (by court order) and the police keep tabs on what he's up to so he doesn't retaliate. That would probably be best.

The castration will just help even more with it and be a punishment he WON'T forget.


----------



## zuul (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I never said we release him and just let him wander around. Even if he was to be castrated, he'd still be incarcerated for a short while and forced into therapy sessions to deal with his lack of control and issues. Even then, after he is released he still has to take therapy sessions (by court order) and the police keep tabs on what he's up to so he doesn't retaliate. That would probably be best.
> 
> The castration will just help even more with it and be a punishment he WON'T forget.



I think he shouldn't be allowed to be next children too. Which include the little girl and the other children he may have in the future.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Well if he was castrated, he can't have children anymore  but, even if no castration, I still support incarceration, therapy, monitored by the police like a hawk and, as you said, not allowed near children AT ALL.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I never said we release him and just let him wander around. Even if he was to be castrated, he'd still be incarcerated for a short while and forced into therapy sessions to deal with his lack of control and issues. Even then, after he is released he still has to take therapy sessions (by court order) and the police keep tabs on what he's up to so he doesn't retaliate. That would probably be best.
> 
> The castration will just help even more with it and be a punishment he WON'T forget.



Okay. But if that's the case, castration isn't really necessary. That should be reserved for serial rapists. If police are keeping tabs on him, he won't try anything.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

I dunno, then it just seems like he's getting a vacation if he's in a place where he'd be getting 3 square meals a day, a place to sleep that's relatively safe (though it does depend on which type of prison and in which country, not sure about Taiwan's prison system), and he'd be getting therapy that'll help him out and all of this on the people's dime? That doesn't seem very punishing. Granted, some prisons would have people trying to attack him, but not all and probably not as many as made out to be. He still needs to be punished so he can learn more so.

I still don't think that, at the very least, chemical castration would be a bad way to go. It's reversible (to my knowledge), and still lowers his sex drive so he won't sexually abuse anyone.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> That's the problem. For all we know, castrating the guy and then releasing him in society will only cause him to strike again, this time in anger. Some people are more concerned about sex then others, and this guy seems to be that type. He could easily decide to end his life, and he figures "I'm gonna die anyways, why not cause as much destruction on the way out!"
> 
> There you have it-another shooting in the works.
> 
> There are much more effective ways of making this guy pay for his actions. You guys that are saying castration will fix the problem are only looking at this from a sexual point of view. With no outlet to express his sexual desires, he could move on to something else like murder.



So, out of fear we should not punish him? Sorry, thats not how we deal with criminals, if we're thinking _that_ way people could go in killing sprees because they didn't win the lottery or because they were turned down for that certain job interview that they really needed -- The fact is people will always do things out of anger doesn't mean we shouldn't punish them.

Thats terror.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I dunno, then it just seems like he's getting a vacation if he's in a place where he'd be getting 3 square meals a day, a place to sleep that's relatively safe (though it does depend on which type of prison and in which country, not sure about Taiwan's prison system), and he'd be getting therapy that'll help him out and all of this on the people's dime? That doesn't seem very punishing. Granted, some prisons would have people trying to attack him, but not all and probably not as many as made out to be. He still needs to be punished so he can learn more so.
> 
> I still don't think that, at the very least, chemical castration would be a bad way to go. It's reversible (to my knowledge), and still lowers his sex drive so he won't sexually abuse anyone.



Well, there aren't a lot of options. Jail is really the only one. Castration is just unnecessary in this case-he will be removed from society, problem solved. Castration should only be viable for repeat offenders, IMO.



??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> So, out of fear we should not punish him? Sorry, thats not how we deal with criminals, if we're thinking _that_ way people could go in killing sprees because they didn't win the lottery or because they were turned down for that certain job interview that they really needed -- The fact is people will always do things out of anger doesn't mean we shouldn't punish them.
> 
> Thats terror.



No, its not out of fear. Its about having enough foresight to know when to avoid a potential problem in the future, that will effect even more innocent lives. And where do you see me saying he should not be pay for his actions? If the guy is going to be punished, send him to jail. he will have plenty of time to contemplate where he went wrong in his life while he is repeatedly raped by inmates. In fact, he is likely to die at the hands of one them. Child rapists are not treated well in prison.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

well, to be fair, you're saying a certain viable punishment shouldn't be used cause of the POSSIBLE repercussions in the future. Nothing set in stone, it's the same fallacy as punishing someone with jail time or something extreme based on a threat cause it's nothing that's actually HAPPENED yet. There's nothing to say he WOULD go do that thing. Hell, I could say "just putting him in prison, he might be angry and fee like he should go and attack others!" It's just as much a fallacy as your thoughts of castration saying he'd go around assaulting others.

Basically, punish them for what they did, not what they might do and don't avoid punishments cause of things they might do as a result of it. It's a fallacy


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> No, its not out of fear. Its about having enough foresight to know when to avoid a potential problem in the future, that will effect even more innocent lives. And where do you see me saying he should not be pay for his actions? If the guy is going to be punished, send him to jail. he will have plenty of time to contemplate where he went wrong in his life while he is repeatedly raped by inmates. In fact, he is likely to die at the hands of one them. Child rapists are not treated well in prison.



And this won't send him out into the world with anger and hatred to go and rape/kill someone else? As he will be in prison, punishment makes people angry, getting caught makes people angry; they will always be able to act out Violently, taking some years away from his life by wasting money and time on throwing him in prison will teach him _nothing_, as it does with many other released inmates/criminals.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 22, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> well, to be fair, you're saying a certain viable punishment shouldn't be used cause of the POSSIBLE repercussions in the future. Nothing set in stone, it's the same fallacy as punishing someone with jail time or something extreme based on a threat cause it's nothing that's actually HAPPENED yet. There's nothing to say he WOULD go do that thing. Hell, I could say "just putting him in prison, he might be angry and fee like he should go and attack others!" It's just as much a fallacy as your thoughts of castration saying he'd go around assaulting others.
> 
> Basically, punish them for what they did, not what they might do and don't avoid punishments cause of things they might do as a result of it. It's a fallacy



Castration is not needed here. Its the equivalent of cutting the hands off of robbers that are first time offenders. 



??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> And this won't send him out into the world with anger and hatred to go and rape/kill someone else? As he will be in prison, punishment makes people angry, getting caught makes people angry; they will always be able to act out Violently, taking some years away from his life by wasting money and time on throwing him in prison will teach him _nothing_, as it does with many other released inmates/criminals.



And how is castration going to help matters if he gets sent to jail anyways?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Castration is not needed here. Its the equivalent of cutting the hands off of robbers that are first time offenders.



there's a mighty big difference between rape/sexual abuse and mere theft. Mere theft of something like a car is an inconvenience, but not a threat to your very livelihood (in most areas of the world, I guess you could make the case that based on THIS area that it is a threat and so cutting off of the hands is justifiable). Sexual abuse/rape are threatening to ones livelihood. They forever change the person and can (and often does) scar them for life. That's why the punishment should be greater than that of a mere theft. Yet in America, our stupid ass backwards law system a rapist is in jail for a matter of a few years while someone who robs a person maybe of some jewelry or their car is in prison for 20+ years. Except those who are like the CEO of Enron who actually DID ruin people's lives (millions even) with his theft of their money (that was their pension, retirement, etc) and yet he only gets like 7-10 years... it's stupid as fuck.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> And how is castration going to help matters if he gets sent to jail anyways?



I personally say jail and prison is a waste of money and resources -the criminals never learn anything anyway-, not only with cases like this but at all, castration will prevent him and remind him of the big price he will pay and the even bigger one he'll pay next time.

He won't die without a penis, he doesn't need it to hold someones hand, he doesn't need it to jog or breath he will still have a perfectly fine life.

And sorry, someone who doesn't stop to think if they are negatively affecteing their *own kid* will definitely do it again, and most likely to someone else's kid, so what? are we supposed to let another childe be fucked up by him to make sure that he was sorry or not?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2010)

lol the debate is still hot in this thread.

lol


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> lol the debate is still hot in this thread.
> 
> lol



Seriously GTFO Bleach


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 23, 2010)

SammyTehDuckie said:


> Well let's say we didn't have these taboos hm?
> People would be having sex with children. Because it's "alright."
> i*c*st is alright. Therefore, most people and fathers, protective of their daughters, would hook them up with their brothers, uncles, ect.
> No mix of genes happen. For the most part. So slowly, the human race breaks down.
> ...



therefore the only GOOD reason against i*c*st is to prevent the human race from dying out due to horrible mutations. good i support that.

but incestuous relationships should still be okay as long as u use contraception. theres nothing wrong with i*c*st if both sides truly love each other. Even if i*c*st is approved the destruction of the human race that u fear wouldnt happen

just because something is allowed doesnt mean everyone would want to do it. Just because homosexual relationships are accepted now doesnt mean everyone is suddenly humping their own sex. only a minority i think are ever going to get into incestuous relationships

i am not arguing that the father isnt a criminal. I acknowledge that he was manipulating the child. I am arguing that i*c*st shouldnt be viewed as a hideous crime like some of u seem to do. 

about the not having sex with children thing... im also underage (depending on country, actually i think im JUST legal in my current country of residence) so i dont think i can really talk 

*edit* vicious-chan give my rep back i just finally managed to make it to bastion of truth but u took it away T___T


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 23, 2010)

So we're going to compare homosexuality and incestuous relationships now? Are we dare going to say that incestuous relationships/feelings aren't a choice like homosexuality isn't? Or are you saying homosexuality is a choice? Man you're going to step on MANY people's toes if you get into that. It's a fallacy to compare the two really :\

The fact of the matter is, it's wrong for a varying array of reasons. It fucks up the person mentally and it ruins the genes of the species. We should be about IMPROVING our species, not fucking it up. I could see the argument of i*c*st only if it was proven that these two mating would increase a strong gene type in the species that's beneficial. But then we're getting into gene manipulation a bit and something we're not ready to handle I'd say.

Still, the fact you'd support it even knowing that it will cause serious problems genetically (even if a small portion do it, it'll still be enough people and enough of them will reproduce and then their children with others or more i*c*st could lead to even further weakening of the gene pool) is kinda fucked up. And there is the whole social aspect, even if people were to say it's acceptable, even if it were ok in society, there would still be an identity crisis for the people as now part of what defined them is mixed and confusing.

I gave an example of this a few pages back with a girl and her father and her sister/mother and her other sister/grand mother and such.. it's seriously fucked up. The fact you'd be advocating and supporting it really has me worried. But you admit you're young, so I'm going to say you need to grow up a little more and learn some more things about how wrong it is. Take some Sociology, Psychology and Biology classes when you can in your future.

And screw rep  rep isn't important yo.


----------



## Gino (Jul 23, 2010)

Lord of Thunder said:


> Castration is not needed here. Its the equivalent of cutting the hands off of robbers that are first time offenders.
> 
> 
> 
> And how is castration going to help matters if he gets sent to jail anyways?



Your basically saying the same thing I was saying a couple of post back I'm still
waiting on a legit answer........


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 23, 2010)

And it was stated many times.

It's a constant reminder of what he did and how severe the consequences are. So it should, hopefully, deter him from doing any further harm as the consequences could get worse. Even so, it definitely deters him from ever sexually abusing someone in the future (that doesn't rule out other abuse, but if you want to rule that out than just out right execute him, he can't harm anyone if he's dead) as he'll have no sex drive or the means in which to sexually assault someone where he'd get any physical pleasure outta it. 

Yes he can rub and feel people up in a sexually assaulting way, but I really doubt it if he's got no sexual urges anymore since his balls would be removed and his testosterone level would be gone. If he did do anything, it'd be for a different kind of urge which would be the same kind a rapist has. He doesn't seem to have that kind of urge of power over someone as far as we can tell.

Still, if you want to entirely keep him from doing harm at all, you want to lock him up? Why not just kill him then? At least that'll save on resources and he can certainly do no harm from the land of the dead.

I think too many here are putting themselves in his shoes and thinking how bad it'd be to lose their balls (or just be chemically castrated, which is reversible and fine, what's wrong with that?). Stop doing that. Stop putting yourself as if you were going to receive the punishment.

Answer me this: How does just sending him to jail where he's surrounded by other criminals and reinforced on how to be a criminal help the matters at all? **


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 23, 2010)

why the hell does that topic have 5 stars? because its so awesome?


----------



## Eden Prime (Jul 23, 2010)

I LoL'd. Didn't really bother me.


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

One word for the father: die.......


----------

